# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiotiet, joilla olet matkustanut

## Mikko Laaksonen

Avaan "olet matkustanut" ketjun raitioteistä metrojen ja johdinautojen tapaan. 
Rajaukset ovat tässä hieman hankalia, koska useilla paikkakunnilla on useampia yhteensopimattomia tai erillisiä verkkoja (erityisesti Tukholma, Berliini, Rhein-Ruhrin alue)tai sama verkko ulottuu useampiin kaupunkeihin (erityisesti Karlsruhe). Rajaukset siis omalla vastuulla. Samasta syystä verkkojen laskeminen alkaa mennä hankalaksi.

Pohjoismaat:
Helsinki (1980-luvulla)
Tukholma (1996 Djurgårdslinjen, 2001 Tvärbanan/Nockebybanan/Lidingöbanan)
Norrköping (2001)
Göteborg (2006, 2008)
+ekstrana olen ollut Turussa raitiovaunun 19 kanssa samassa erikoiskuljetuksessa rekan kopissa 1997

Baltia:
Tallinna (1997+useita kertoja myöhemmin)
Riika (2003, 2006)

Saksa:
Düsseldorf (2003)
Köln (2003)
Bonn (2003)
Krefeld (2004)
Duisburg (2003)
Mülheim (2003)
Essen (2003)
BOGESTRA  Bochum, Gelsenkirchen, Witten, Herne (2003)
Berliini (2004)
Strausberg (2004)
Woltersdorf (2004)
Schöneiche (2004)
Rostock (2004)
Potsdam (2004)
Stuttgart (2005)
Saarbrücken (2005)
Karlsruhe (2005, 2008)
Freiburg (2005, 2006, 2008)
Heilbronn (2005)
Bremen (2007)
Heidelberg (2008)
Heidelberg-Mannheim OEG (2008)
Frankfurt (2008)

Itävalta:
Wien (2000, 2004)
Wien-Baden Lokalbahn (2006)
Salzburg Lokalbahn (2006)
Linz (2004, 2006)

Ranska:
Strasbourg (2005, 2006, 2008) 
(Mulhouse rakennustyömaa 2005)

Venäjä:
Pietari (2005)

Sveitsi:
Basel (2005)

Slovakia:
Bratislava (2004)

Italia:
Rooma (2005)

Espanja:
Barcelona (2007)

Yhdysvallat:
Boston (1999)

Lisäksi "olen nähnyt mutta en matkustanut" raitiotiet: 
Kiel (lakkautuksen jälkeen 1992), Bryssel (2007), Malmön museoraitiotie (2007). 

Puuttuvien listalta pahimmat ovat Praha ja Zürich.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pikainen listaus, taas vain varmat mukana:
Helsinki, Turku, Tukholma (ml. Lidingö), Norrköping, Göteborg (ml. Mölndal), Oslo (ml. naapurikuntien puolelle ulottuvat paikallisradat), Tallinna, Karlsruhe (ml. laaja seutualue), Düsseldorf (ml. Neuss), Köln, Dortmund, Bochum (ml. Gelsenkirchen), Essen, Zürich ja Basel. Muistinkohan kaikki? Työlistalla ainakin Müchen ja Linz alle kuukauden sisällä, seuraavan vuoden puolella mahdollisesti sveitsiläisiä kohteita lisää. Toivelistalla ilman muuta ainakin Dresden ja Praha, samoin kuin Strasbourg.

----------


## vristo

Helsinki, Tallinna, Tukholma, Hannover, Bielefeld, Rhein Ruhrin alue, Freiburg, Karlsruhe, München, Nürnberg, Basel, Zürich, Strasbourg. 

Hongkong ja Dalian Kiinasta.

Lisää sitten seuraavilla Euroopan matkoillani.

----------


## JE

Matkustettu: Helsinki, Tukholma, Lidingö, Norrköping, Berliini, Schöneiche, Woltersdorf, Bremen, Stuttgart (sekä pikaraitiotie/kevytmetro että silloin vielä toiminnassa ollut 1000 mm raitiotie), Wien (kaupunkiraitiotie + U6), Tallinna, Geneve, Pariisi (T2), Milano, Rooma (kaupunkiraitiotie), Lissabon (kaupunkiraitiotie, Almadan 1435 mm verkko sen sijaan ajamatta), Manchester, Bryssel
Havainnoitu paikan päällä, muttei itse oltu kyydissä: Riika, Pietari, Gdansk, Nürnberg, Wien (Badenin rata), Zürich (sekä kaupunkiraitiotie että Forchbahn), Bern, Antwerpen, Lontoo (Croydon), Oslo, Rooma (950 mm raideleveyden esikaupunkilinja Pantanoon), Firenze (linja vasta koeajovaiheessa).

Matkustettu-lista täydentyy seuraavaksi todennäköisesti Oslolla.

----------


## vristo

Listastani unohtuivat Köln ja Bonn.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tässä oma varsin lyhyt listani:

Helsinki - vanhanaikainen raitiotieBryssel - vanhanaikainen tunneliraitiotieStrasbourg - nykyaikainen raitiotiePariisi (T3) - nykyaikainen raitiotie

Rajatapauksena lisäksi Docklands Light Railway Lontoossa, vaikkei se varsinainen ratikka olekaan kun kulkee erotetulla väylällä ja on automaattiohjattu. Lisäksi Montpellierin ratikan olen nähnyt rautatieaseman ympäristössä, mutta en ehtinyt matkustaa pikaisen junanvaihdon yhteydessä (Catalàn Talgosta iDTGV:hen matkalla Barcelonasta Pariisiin junalla kolmisen vuotta sitten).

Siitä huolimatta, että metrolistani on paljon pidempi, lasken itseni mieluummin käytännöllisesti ratikkakannattajaksi kuin metrointoilijaksi. Pienellä perehtymisellä raitiotien edut tulevat intuitiivisesti selviksi, vaikkei kauheasti käytännön matkustuskokemuksia olisikaan. Omalla kohdallani vähäisetkin käytännön kokemukset ovat jälkikäteen vahvistaneet sen, mikä oli intuitiivisesti selvää jo ennakolta. Eli matkustajan näkökulmasta järjestelmillä ei ole radikaalia laatueroa. Erot liittyvät pääosin kapasiteettiin ja rakennuskustannuksiin. Kun raitiotie skaalautuu kapasiteetin suhteen ylöspäin paljon helpommin kuin metro skaalautuu alaspäin, looginen johtopäätös on että raitiotie on useimpiin tarkoituksiin järkevämpi valinta, varsinkin oloissa joissa liikennemäärät eivät ole astronomisen huimat (kuten kenties Kaakkois-Aasian metropoleissa). Metrot ovat toki järjestelminä mielenkiintoisempia ja useammin niiden palvelut ovat paremmin tuotteistettuja (mm. ajatellen linjakarttoja ja opasteita jne.). Siksi metroista kannattaa ottaa oppia siihen, miten raitiotie saadaan profiloitua yhtä helpoksi tavaksi matkustaa kuin metro.

----------


## Max

Helsinki, Göteborg, Varsova, Krakova, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Pietari, Moskova, Samara, Kazan, Hannover, Rooma, Toronto, Praha, Amsterdam

----------


## ultrix

Listani lyhyys yllätti minut:

*Helsinki* (ensi kerran 80-luvun lopussa tai 90-luvun alussa)
*Tukholma* (2006 Djurgårdslinjen ja Tvärbanan)

_Münchenin_ ratikat näin 2003 kesällä, mutta en matkustanut, koska en ollut niin raideliikennefriikki ihan vielä silloin.  :Smile: 
_Hannoverin_ vihreässä pikaraitiovaunussa olin kaverini kanssa Hbf:n pysäkillä toukokuussa 2005, mutta hyppäsimme ennen vaunun lähtöä pois kyydistä, koska aloimme epäröidä: meillä ei ollut lippuja, eikä tietoa mistä sellaisia saa, eikä hyvänen aika edes käsitystä, minne vaunu oli menossa!
_Tallinnan_ ratikat olen nähnyt keväällä 2006 kahdella eri reissulla, mutta kummallakaan kerralla ei tullut tilaisuutta matkustaa.  :Sad:

----------


## antti

Helsinki, Tukholma, Pietari, Tallinna, Riika, Minsk, Poznan, Oslo, Kööpenhamina, Hampuri.. näistä kahdesta saako ylimääräisiä pisteitä. Köln, Frankfurt/M, Wien, Innsbruck,München,  Zürich, Amsterdam sekä Malmköpingin ja Skjoldenäsholmenin leikkiraitsikat (eihän kukaan loukkaannu) ja Wuppertalin schwebebahn sekä Docklandin pikaraitio , jos nämä kaksi ovat  raitsikan statuksella ja nähty liikkuvan lisäksi ainakin Malmö, Trondheim, Varsova, Berliini, Potsdam, Göteborg, Norrköping, Leipzig, Frankfurt/Oder, Zwickau, Rostock, Mainz, Dresden, Jena, Hannover, Bremen, Krakowa, Stettin, Rotterdam, Utrecht, Daugavpils, Liepaja, Milano, Brüssel, Kaliningrad, Basel

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ... Kööpenhamina, Hampuri.. näistä kahdesta saako ylimääräisiä pisteitä.


Kyllä ehdottomasti, ja vielä jos olet mennyt Stokiksen keskustaratikalla ennen syyskuuta 1967 niin todella isot bonukset päälle.

----------


## antti

Eka kerran kävin alle kymmenvuotiaana Tukholmassa eli 50-luvulla ja pääsin siellä jo silloin niin raitiovaunun kuin trollikan kyytiin.

----------


## Compact

Aakkosjärjestyksessä ja muistin mukaan ainakin nämä:

Amsterdam, Antverpen, Augsburg, Basel, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven (tällaisesta kai saa lisäpisteitä), Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Czestochova, Darmstadt, Douglas (maailman ainoa vakkariheppasporalinja), Dublin, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt a. M., Gdansk, Geneve, Gent, Gorzow, Grudziadz, Göötepori, Elblag, Haag, Hampuri (tulisko tästäkin lisäpisteitä), Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel (saakohan tästäkin extrapisteitä), Köln, Lausanne, Liepaja, Lille, Lontoo Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Potsdam, Poznan, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, Santa Cruz, Soller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Torun, Trondheim, Tukholma (jo vuodesta 1964, lisäpisteitä -plop.plop), Tunis, Turku (tuttu jo 60-luvulla), Ulm, Wien, Wien Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich. Ja lisätään heti listaan vielä Venäjän Federaatioon kuuluvan "Preussin siirtomaan" pääkaupunki Königsberg eli Kaliningrad.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch Ferrymead, Kiiruna, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

Nämä lähellä olevat kokemattomat paikat kiinnostavat seuraavaksi helppoutensa puolesta:
Ruotsalainen raitiotiemuseo Mannaminnessä ja suoran yöjunamatkan päässä Helsingistä oleva Tver eli entinen Kalinin, eli päiväreissu ilman hotelliyöpymistä meiltäkäsin.

----------


## TEP70

Helsinki, Tukholma, Tallinna, Riika, Liepaja, Daugavpils, Kaliningrad, Minsk, Kiova, Lvov, Zaporozhe, Harkova, Varsova, Gdansk, Bratislava, Praha, Budapest, Wien, Zagreb, Zürich, Torino, München, Stuttgart, Köln, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Grenoble, Lille, Valenciennes, Pariisi, Rotterdam, Amsterdam, Sheffield, Pietari, Moskova, Tver, Jaroslavl, Jekaterinburg, Omsk, Novosibirsk, Tomsk, Irkutsk, Angarsk, Hongkong.

Näköhavainto myös seuraavista:

Bukarest, Sofia, Brno, Lissabon, Barcelona, Milano, Oostende (rantarata), Bryssel, Freiburg, Dnepropetrovsk.

----------


## TEP70

> suoran yöjunamatkan päässä Helsingistä oleva Tver eli entinen Kalinin, eli päiväreissu ilman hotelliyöpymistä meiltäkäsin.


Kuka nyt noin lyhyen reissun Venäjälle haluaa tehdä? Yhdistä nyt tuohon vaikka Jaroslavl.

----------


## Compact

> Kuka nyt noin lyhyen reissun Venäjälle haluaa tehdä? Yhdistä nyt tuohon vaikka Jaroslavl.


Onko sulla antaa Tverin Karjalasta hyviä yhteysvuoroaikatauluja Jaroslavliin ja takaisin. Onnistuuko siis samassa päivässä?

----------


## Kaid

Lyhyt on minunkin listani...

Matkustettu:

Helsinki, Tukholma (Tvärbanan, Lidingöbanan, Djurgårdslinjen), Rooma, Bremen.

Havainnoitu:

Tallinna, Riika, Göteborg, Teneriffa (rakennusvaiheessa), Göteborg, Berliini, Krakova, Zagreb, Praha, Milano, Valencia, Napoli (ainoa näkemäni rataosuus oli kylläkin hylätty...).

Harmillisesti monet havainnoiduista järjestelmistä olivat joko nopeita läpikulkumatkoja tai olin matkalla seurueessa, joka ei sporalla huvikseen ajamisen hienouksia ymmärtänyt. No, ehkä tulevaisuudessa...

----------


## Antero Alku

Mikko Laaksosen ryhmittelyä mukaillen, mutta vuosiluvut pois jättäen, kun en kaikista vuosia muista. Arvata voi, että pari pohjoismaista kohdetta ovat olleet lapsena vanhempien kanssa lomareissulla ja muistikuvat ovat hämäriä, enkä sikäli väitä ymmärtäväni juuri mitään näistä hävitetyistä systeemeistä.

Suomi:
Helsinki
Turku

Muut pohjoismaat:
Tukholman kaikki, siis myös lopetettu keskustaratikka
Norrköping
Göteborg
Oslo
Kööpenhamina

Baltia:
Tallinna

Venäjä:
Pietari

Saksa:
Düsseldorf
Köln
Bonn
Krefeld
Duisburg
Mülheim
München
Hannover
Essen
BOGESTRA  Bochum, Gelsenkirchen, Witten, Herne
Berliini
Strausberg
Woltersdorf
Schöneiche
Rostock
Potsdam
Stuttgart, ml. hammasrata ja vanha 1000 mm.
Saarbrücken
Karlsruhe
Freiburg
Bremen
Frankfurt

Itävalta:
Wien
Wien-Baden Lokalbahn

Ranska:
Strassbourg
Pariisi
Sarreguemines (Saarbrückenin Ransakan puoli, Mikko Laaksonen oli mukana)
(Nancy, vaikka onkin trollikka, mutta itse nimittävät ratikaksi)

Alankomaat:
Amsterdam

Slovakia:
Bratislava

Tsekki:
Praha

Unkari:
Budapest

Portugali:
Lissabon
Porto

Yhdysvallat:
San Francisco
San Diego

Espanja:
Madridin näin ennen uudelleen aloitusta, muttei päässyt kyytiin

Englanti:
Vain museoliikennettä, Lontoon Docklandsia pidän kevytmetrona.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Antero, kirjan perusteelta sinulta taisi jäädä pois Dortmund.

----------


## SD202

> Näköhavainto myös seuraavista:
> ...Oostende (rantarata)...


Tiedän kyllä, että tarkoitat De Pannesta Knokkeen kulkevaa raitiolinjaa, mutta tuon linjan virallinen nimi on kaiketi "Kustlijn" tahi "Kusttram".  :Wink: 
http://www.dekusttram.be/

Oma lista aakkosjärjestyksessä - edellä mainitun rannikkoraitiotien lisäksi:
Barcelona, Berliini, Bilbao, Bochum(-Gelsenkirchen), Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Brysseli, Budapest, Dortmund, Dresden, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt/Main, Frankfurt/Oder, Gent, Graz, Göteborg, Hannover, Helsinki, Karlsruhe, Krefeld, Köln, Liberec, Lille, Linz, Lissabon, Lyon, Montpellier, Mülheim(-Oberhausen), München, Nürnberg, Plzen, Porto, Potsdam, Praha, Riika, Rostock, Rotterdam, Sapporo, Schwerin, Schöneiche, St.Etienne, Strasbourg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Tukholma, Varsova, Wien, Woltersdorf, Zagreb, Zürich

Mutta täytyypä sanoa, että Compactin lista oli vakuuttava!  :Very Happy:

----------


## TEP70

> Onko sulla antaa Tverin Karjalasta hyviä yhteysvuoroaikatauluja Jaroslavliin ja takaisin. Onnistuuko siis samassa päivässä?


No tuskin onnistuu.  :Smile:  Ihmettelinkin vain sitä, että mikä kiire sieltä on saman päivän aikana pois.

----------


## Max

> Helsinki, Göteborg, Varsova, Krakova, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Pietari, Moskova, Samara, Kazan, Hannover, Rooma, Toronto, Praha, Amsterdam


Muisti palailee pätkittäin: lisätään ainakin vielä Czestochowa ja Lviv.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muisti palailee itse kullakin pätkittäin. 
Lisätään listaan Oberhausen (2003). Vaikka ko. järjestelmä onkin toiminnallisesti Mülheimin alajärjestelmä, se on merkittävä sikäli, että Oberhauseniin palautettiin raitioliikenne 1996.

Pari muuta kommenttia:
- Lyhyen listan omaavia voin lohduttaa sillä, että omakin listani oli ennen 2003 vain Boston, Helsinki, Norrköping, Wien, Tallinna ja Tukholma. Lista on pidentynyt sittemmin kun on ollut töitä joihin on liittynyt tutustumismatkoja sekä varaa matkusteluun.
- Itse kukin voisi lisätä lakkautettujen järjestelmien kohdalle esimerkiksi asteriskin* ja erityishuomautuksen silloin kun järjestelmä on palautettu.

----------


## Hape

Oma luetteloni on.
Helsinki, Turku, Tukholma (kaupunkiraitiotie, Nockeby, Lidingö, Djurgårdslinjen, Tvärbanan), Norrköping, Wien, Graz, Innsbruck, Linz, Milano, Praha, Budapest, Debrecen, Varsova, Krakova, Amsterdam. Munchen, Augsburg, Tallinna, Riika.

----------


## Kaid

> Havainnoitu:
> 
> Tallinna, Riika, Göteborg, Teneriffa (rakennusvaiheessa), Göteborg, Berliini, Krakova, Zagreb, Praha, Milano, Valencia, Napoli (ainoa näkemäni rataosuus oli kylläkin hylätty...).


Musti palaa pätkittäin täälläkin, listalta puuttui Budapest törkeän pitkine Combinoineen (ja puistossa keskellä päivää kuvattuine aikuisviihde-elokuvineen. Jäi lämmin muisto kaupungista  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Compact

> No tuskin onnistuu.  Ihmettelinkin vain sitä, että mikä kiire sieltä on saman päivän aikana pois.


Ettei tarvi jäädä Venäjällä yöksi hotelliin  :Smile:

----------


## antti

Miten unohdinkin listaltani Turun, vaikka nuorena asustinkin siellä ja osaisin vieläkin 60-luvun linjat ulkoa. Näköhavaintoja edellisiin lisäksi ainakin Budapest, Bonn, Düsseldorf.

----------


## GM 5

Kukaan ei näytä olleen Gmundenissa.. suosittelen!

Augsburg, Berlin, Bonn, Bremen, Bratislava, Budapest, Chemnitz, Dresden, Erfurt, Frankfurt am Main, Görlitz, Gmunden, Graz, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Jena, Karlsruhe, Köln, Krakova, Leipzig, Linz (ja Pöstlingbergbahn), Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Mannheim, München, Milano, Miskolc, Moskova, Nürnberg, Olomouc, Oslo, Potsdam, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Szeged, Tallinna, Tukholma, Varsova, Wien, Woltersdorf, Würzburg ja Zürich

Lisäksi rautateilla, jotka ajavat osan reitistään raitiovaunuliikenteen seassa (BEOStrab ja EBO) tai rataa liikennöidään raitiovaunuilla tai sen tapaisella kalustolla: Attergaubahn, Lokalbahn Gmunden-Vorchdorf, Oberrheinische Eisenbahn, Rhein-Haardtbahn (RHB), Stubaitalbahn ja Wiener Lokalbahn

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero, kirjan perusteelta sinulta taisi jäädä pois Dortmund.


Totta. Olen matkustanut sielläkin, sillä olen viettänyt siellä parikin kertaa viikon.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Kukaan ei näytä olleen Gmundenissa.. suosittelen!


Samaten naapurimaamme Trondheim loistaa poissaolollaan.. suosittelen!

----------


## rvk1249

Jää lyhyeksi...

Matkustanut: Helsinki, Tallinna, Berliini, Praha, Budapest, Wien

Ajanut: Helsinki

----------


## GT8N

Vielä lista on lyhyt, mutta tarkoitus olisi paikata pahimpia puutteita sivistyksessä vielä tänä vuonna.

Matkustettu:
Pohjoismaat
Helsinki (niin perusteellisesti kun nyt vaan ikinä voi  :Laughing: )
Tukholma (Nockebybanan, Lidingöbanan, Tvärbanan ja Djurgårdslinjen)
Göteborg
Norrköping 
Malmköping
Oslo
Skjoldenæsholm

Baltia
Tallinna

Keski-Eurooppa
Basel
Genève
Zürich

----------


## Automies

Nämä tulevat nyt mieleen, tulevaisuudessa lista toivottavasti pitenee.

Alicante
Antwerpen
Barcelona
Bryssel
Budapest	
Düsseldorf
Helsinki
Oslo
Pietari
Tallinna
Varsova

----------


## Rattivaunu

Laitetaanpa nyt sitten ketjuun vakiintuneen tavan mukaisesti muutama näköhavaintokin Saksasta: Mannheim, Ludwigshafen, ja Bonn. Bonniin menevän tai sieltä tulevan Stadtbahn-vaunun kyydissä lisäksi olen matkustanut Kölnin puolella. Essenissä tuli havaittua vaunuja, joiden reitin (U18) toinen pää on Mülheimin puolella (Mülheimissa on lisäksi 1000 mm:n kaupunkiratikka). Düsseldorfissa matkustin U79:llä, jonka toinen pää on Duisburgissa. Düsselissä havaittu myös Krefeldiin ulottuvan Stadtbahn-linjan kalustoa. Krefeldissä on toki oma (kaupunki)raitiotiensäkin, samoin Duisburgissa.

----------


## Eira

Helsinki, Turku, Tukholma, Göteborg, Malmö, Tallinna, Riika, Hampuri, Bremen.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä kesti hiukan, mutta tässä tulee. En pääsääntöisesti matkusta ulkomailla ratikalla "huvikseni" eli harrastusmielessä, vaan lähinnä siksi, että pitää päästä paikasta A paikkaan B.

Poikkeuksiakin on, kuten Djurgårdslinjen sekä Lissabonin ja Milanon vanhat vaunut. Ja Milanossa oli toki kokeiltava myös Eurotramia ihan kokemuksen vuoksi. Elämäni ekalla matalalattiaratikalla matkustin niinkin erikoisessa paikassa kuin Roomassa joulukuussa 1991. Linja taisi olla numeroltaan 225 ja vaunut vain osamatalia. Tuokin oli kyllä puhdasta harrastusmatkustusta.

Pohjoismaat & Baltia
Helsinki
Tukholma
Göteborg
Tallinna
Riika

Muu Eurooppa
Frankfurt
Berliini
Düsseldorf
Dortmund
Köln
Stuttgart
Wien
Zürich
Amsterdam
Haag
Straßburg
Barcelona
Madrid
Lissabon
Milano
Rooma
Istanbul

Afrikka
Tunis

Amerikka
Los Angeles (Paikallinen light rail kulkee osan matkaa kadulla tavallisena ratikkana, jopa autojen kanssa samoilla kaistoilla. Se käyköön siis ratikasta.)
San Francisco
New Orleans
Toronto

Aasia
Hongkong

Näemmä 28 kaupunkia. Afrikkaa ei ole täällä usein mainittu, Compactin tiedän kuitenkin matkustaneen myös Tunisissa. Onko muita? Ratikalla taisi päästä sikäläiseen kansallismuseoon, joka oli kuin suoraan Aku Ankasta: päättömiä ja kädettömiä patsaita, särkyneitä ruukunkappaleita ja muita pölyisiä sirpaleita.

----------


## JE

Tunisin ohella ratikoita taitaa Afrikasta löytyä ainoastaan Kanariansaarilta sekä toisaalta Egyptistä, jossa niitä toki on useammassakin kaupungissa, mm. Kairossa ja Aleksandriassa. Algeriaan uusia raidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmiä on rakenteilla, mutta ainakin osa on ennemmin metroja kuin ratikkajärjestelmiä. Samaten jonkinlainen ratikkaverkko on suunnitteilla Reunionin saarelle Madagaskarin edustalle. Reunion on Ranskan merentakainen departementti, eli ei koskaan ole itsenäistynyt vaikka ei perinteisessä mielessä mikään siirtomaakaan enää ole. Etelä-Afrikan viimeinen julkisen, säännöllisen, kaupallisen liikenteen raitiotie Johannesburgissa lakkautettiin vuonna 1961, mutta Kimberleyn museoratikka toimii yhä. Tosin sitäkin on kaavailtu lakkautettavaksi.

----------


## Eira

> Helsinki, Turku, Tukholma, Göteborg, Malmö, Tallinna, Riika, Hampuri, Bremen.


Tarkennuksena: Helsingissä mm. Nervanderinkatua jA Museokatua pitkin. Turussa mm. Yliopistonkatua, Aurakatua ja Auransiltaa, pätkän Kaskenkatua ja  Hämeenkatua Liljanpuiston, Talousseuran ja Rettigin palatsin ja tehtaan sivuitse, ja sarjan 1-15 moottorivaunuilla Linnankatua Suomen Pankin, Klassikon ja Boren talon ja puiston sivuitse, Tukholmassa mm. keskikaupunkilinjoilla vänstertrafikin aikoina, Malmössä mm. Limhamniin, ja Hampurissa trolleyvirroitinratikoilla.

----------


## Skurubisin

Minun rivi näyttää seuraavalta:

Matkustanut:
Pohjoismaat:
Helsinki (ajannut Töölöön hallin sisällä edestakasin jokunen kerta)
Stockholm (Lidingö-, Nokeby-, Tvärbanan, Djurgårdslinjen )
Göteborg
Norrköping (ajannut vaunulla vähän matkaa kadulla)
Malmköping (museo-järjestelmä)
Oslo
Bergen (museo -järjestelmä)
Trondheim
Skjoldenæsholm (museo-järjestelmä)

Muu-eurooppa
Tallinn
Ateena
Basel ja (Baselland)
Freiburg
Mainz
Suttgart (S-bahn, Hammasrata ratikka, vanha metrinraide systeemi)
Ludwigshafen
Mannheim
Heidelberg
OEG
Rostock

Nähnyt kadulta:
Pietari
Tver
Moskova
Frankfurt am Main

Taitaa olla siinä....

/Skurubisin

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tässä mun lista:

Varsinaset keskikaupunkia ja tiheää esikaupunkiasutusta palvelevat raitiotiet:
- Helsinki
- Tukholma
- Göteborg
- Oslo
- Tallinna
- Riika
- Amsterdam
- München
- Wien
- Innsbruck
- Lissabon
- Praha
- Budapest
- Sarajevo

Stadtbahnit/Prémetrot eli osittain maanalaiset raitiotiekalustolla ajettavat systeemit
- Köln & Bonn
- Stuttgart
- Wien (vanha Stadtbahn)
- Bryssel

Museo-/nostalgiaraitiotiet kaupungeissa joissa ei sillä hetkellä toimivaa laajaa raitiotieverkkoa: 
- Istanbul 
- Kiiruna (entinen kaivostyöläisten kuljettamiseen tarkoitettu raitiotie)

Vaijerivetoiset "mäkiraitiotiet":
- Lissabon

Interurbaanit/maaseuturaitiotiet/raitiotietyypiset paikallisrautatiet:
Itävalta:
- Innsbruck-Igls
- Vöcklamarkt-Attersee 
Espanja:
- Valencia (paikallisradat ennenkuin järjestelmä muutettiin metroksi) 

Paikallaan seisovat museo- ja muut ei liikenteessä olevat vaunut  kaupungeissa joissa ei sillä hetkellä toimivaa raitioliikennettä:
- Glasgow (liikennemuseo)
- Turku (Kauppatorin kioski)
- Tampere (Sara Hildenin taidemuseon "ruuhkaratikka")
- Espoo (Sepänkylän päiväkoti, ihaillut vain ulkopuolelta)
- Mahdollisesti muita museoita Saksassa, Itävallassa, Unkarissa, Britanniassa, en muista tarkkaan

t. Rainer

----------


## kivisuo

Helsinki
Tallinna
Tukholma (ja Lidingö)
Norrköping
Göteborg
Malmköping
Oslo
Trondheim
Düsseldorf
Frankfurt am Main
Hannover
Kassel
München
Wien
Innsbruck
Praha
Brno
Budapest
Zagreb
Rooma
Basel
Bern
Genève
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Haag
Bryssel
Lissabon
Baltimore MD

----------


## tlajunen

Helsinki
Köln
Sóller

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Helsinki, Tallinna, Tukholma (Tvärbanan), München

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Matkustus:
Helsinki
Turku
Tukholma+Lidingö
Fort Worth
San Francisco
Wien + Baden
Oslo
Norrköping
Malmköpingin museoraitiotie
Tallinna
Göteborg + Mölndal
Haag
Utrecht + Nieuwegein + IJsselstein
Varsova

Katuhavainnointi:
Budapest
Trondheim
Rostock
Krakova
Katowice
Czestochowa

Utrechtin sneltramia en ole huomannut ketjussa vielä mainituksi.

Tuo Fort Worth on sikäli erikoinen tapaus, että sen "raitiotien" nimenä oli M&O Subway. Sitä liikennöitiin 1963-2002. Nimi tuli siitä, että kyseessä oli veljesten Marvin ja Obediah Leonard rakennuttama linja isolta pysäköintialueelta kaupungin keskustaan heidän tavaratalonsa alle. Kyseessä oli siis ilmainen asiakaskuljetus, jota aiemmin oli hoidettu busseilla. Sitä kuitenkin ajettiin Washingtonista (DC) käytettynä tuoduilla PCC-raitiovaunuilla. Ne olivat silloin matkustusaikanani 70-luvulla ihan oikean raitiovaunun näköisiä, mutta valitettavasti ne myöhemmin koritettiin uudelleen rumiksi laatikoiksi. Veljekset olivat myyneet tavaratalonsa ja se oli silloin nimeltään Dillards. Uusi omistaja elektroniikkafirma Tandy/Radio Shack lopetti ensin tavaratalon, mutta jatkoi vielä liikennettä lähinnä henkilökuntakuljetuksiaan varten. Lopulta kiinteistöt päätyivät muuhun käyttöön ja raitiotie/subway lopetettiin. Yksi vaunuista on eri väriseksi maalattuna päätynyt Dallasiin museoraitiotielle. 

Tuliko "pisteitä", vain oliko Ft Worthin subway "metro" nimensä perusteella tai siksi, ettei se kulkenut kadulla?  :Wink:

----------


## Bundolo

Pohjoismaat ja Baltia:

Helsinki
Tukholma - Tvärbanan
Tallinna
Riika

Muu Eurooppa:

Lontoo (DLR)
Bryssel
Nizza
Rooma
Croydon
Manchester
Amsterdam
Marseille
Praha
Krakova
Varsova
Bordeaux

Pohjois-Amerikka:

San Diego
San Francisco
Minneapolis

----------


## Vainma

Helsinki
Tallinna
Lontoo
Frankfurt am Main

----------


## GT8N

Vihdoin on listaan saatu pidennystä!  :Razz:  Tilanne nyt:

Matkustettu:
Pohjoismaat
Helsinki
Tukholma (Nockebybanan, Lidingöbanan, Tvärbanan ja Djurgårdslinjen)
Göteborg
Norrköping
Malmköping
Oslo
Skjoldenæsholm

Baltia
Tallinna

Keski-Eurooppa
Saksa:
Bochum _(Stadtbahn + tavallinen)_
Bonn _(Stadtbahn + tavallinen)_
Dortmund _(Stadtbahn + tavallinen)_
Duisburg _(Stadtbahn + tavallinen)_
Düsseldorf _(Stadtbahn + tavallinen)_
Essen _(Stadtbahn + tavallinen)_
Freiburg im Breisgau
Gelsenkirchen
Heidelberg
Karlsruhe _(rautatiellä + "tavallisesti")_
Krefeld _(Stadtbahn, (Bistrovaunulla Düsseldorfista))_ 
Ludwigshafen
Mainz
Mannheim
Mühlheim an der Ruhr _(Stadtbahn + tavallinen)_
OEG
RHB

Ranska:
Mulhouse

Sveitsi:
Basel
Genève
Zürich

Sekä lukuisa määrä lähikuntia, joihin linjat ulottuvat.

----------


## Albert

Ei mikään "reissu-Lassi", mutta jotain kuitenkin.
Helsinki
Turku
Tallinna
Riika
Liepaja
Daugavpils
Leningrad
Pietari
Kööpenhamina
Oslo
Tukholma: Nockebybanan, Lidingöbanan, Tvärbanan, Djurgårdslinjen
Göteborg 
Malmköping
Norrköping
Heidelberg
Ludwigshafen
Mainz
Mannheim
Oberrheinische Eisenbahn-Gesellschaft
Rhein-Haardtbahn

----------


## kultsiballo

Näin nopeasti sain päähäni seuraavat linjat:

Helsinki (muistaakseni olen käyttänyt linjoja 3, 4, 6, 7, 9)Tukholma (Djurgårdenin kaunotar  :Very Happy: )Berliini (ainakin Hackescher Marktilta Alexin suuntaan sekä idässä Antonplatzilta Alexille)Wien (niitä oli useita, mutta muistiini on jäänyt Ringiä pyörineet ratikat, jotka tosin lopetettiin juuri vierailumme jälkeen  :Very Happy: )Praha (kaukaa körryytellessä kaupunkia näki aivan eri tavalla kuin metron päätepysäkiltä matkustaessa, vuosi oli 2002)

Voi niitä toki olla enemmänkin, mutta nyt en muista ainakaan enempää.

----------


## Albert

> Ei mikään "reissu-Lassi", mutta jotain kuitenkin.
> Helsinki
> Turku
> Tallinna
> Riika
> Liepaja
> Daugavpils
> Leningrad
> Pietari
> ...


Lisäsin unohtuneita.

----------


## rvk1249

> Jää lyhyeksi...
> 
> Matkustanut: Helsinki, Tallinna, Berliini, Praha, Budapest, Wien
> 
> Ajanut: Helsinki


Lisätään ajettuihin Tukholman Nockebybanan ja vaunu 402 (A32), sekä Brommassa vaunu 310 (A30).

----------


## Piikkimonni

Helsinki, Oslo, Tukholma, Kööpenhamina, Norrköping, Göteborg, Turku, Tallinna, Amsterdam, Hannover, Köln, Heidelberg, Berliini, Potsdam, Karlsruhe, Frankfurt, München, Wien, Pariisi, Nizza, Pietari, Praha, Varsova, Geneve, Rooma, Barcelona, Soller, Lissabon, Budapest, Zagreb, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Toronto,

----------


## hani

Belgia:
Antwerpen
Bryssel

Itävalta:
Graz
Innsbruck
Wien

Norja:
Oslo

Puola:
Gdansk

Ruotsi:
Tukholma

Saksa:
München

Suomi:
Helsinki

Sveitsi:
Geneve
Zürich

Venäjä:
Kaliningrad
Tver

Viro:
Tallinna

----------


## Max

> Helsinki, Göteborg, Varsova, Krakova, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Czestochowa, Pietari, Moskova, Samara, Kazan, Hannover, Rooma, Toronto, Praha, Amsterdam ja Lviv.


Lisätään listaan Riika. Terveisiä vain kaikille!  :Smile: 

On ne kyllä hassun näköisiä täällä lähinnä ikivanhan näköisten johdintensa ansiosta...

----------


## Compact

> Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
> 
> Amsterdam, Antverpen, Augsburg, Basel, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Czestochova, Darmstadt, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdansk, Geneve, Gent, Gorzow, Grudziadz, Göötepori, Elblag, Haag, Hampuri, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel, Köln, Lausanne, Liepaja, Lille, Lontoo Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Potsdam, Poznan, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, Santa Cruz, Soller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Torun, Trondheim, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku, Ulm, Wien, Wien Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.
> 
> Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
> Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch Ferrymead, Kiiruna, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.


Lisätäänpä listaan Firenze.

(Bonvolu turni Vin al la staciestro ĉe Pöljä)

----------


## antti

Tiistaina käväisin risteilemässä Tukholmassa ja kävin uteliaisuuttani kokeilemassa uuden seiskalinjan eli Sergels Torg / Hamngatan - Djurgården. Tavallinen raitsikkahan tämä oli, ei erityisesti herättänyt tunteita, paitsi värit saman synkät kuin UPS:n pakettijakeluautoissa, olisivat edes valinneet perinteellisen sinisen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kesällä 2010 lista on täydentynyt:
Bergen (avajaiset 22.6.2010)
Gdansk

----------


## Max

> Kesällä 2010 lista on täydentynyt:
> Bergen (avajaiset 22.6.2010)
> Gdansk


Tulin myös ajelleeksi kesällä Gdanskin ratikoilla. Valitettavan 60-lukulaista on pysäkkisuunnittelu siellä valitettavasti. Pysäkki keskellä katua, aitaus ympärillä ja käynti vain tunnelista, mikä meille lastenrattaiden kanssa liikkuville ei mitenkään erityisesti helpottanut kulkua...

----------


## CF65

Tässä oma osuuteni. Ei mitään maailmaa mullistavaa, mutta kuitenkin.

Helsinki
Tukholma
Tallinna
Göteborg
Norrköping
Pietari
Oslo
Wien
Praha
Rooma
San Francisco
Berliini
Potsdam
Stuttgart
Dresden
München
Köln

Havainnoidut:
Heidelberg
Mannheim
Ludwigshafen
Frankfurt am Main
San Diego
Dallas

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ehkäpä on syytä päivittää listaa.

*Ruotsi*
Tukholma
Göteborg
Norrköping
Lidingö

*Norja*
Oslo

*Viro*
Tallinna

*Saksa*
Karlsruhe
Düsseldorf
Köln
Dortmund
Bochum
Essen
München

*Itävalta*
Linz

*Sveitsi*
Zürich
Basel
Genève
Bern
Lausanne (virallisesti kevytmetro)

*Alankomaat*
Amsterdam

*Suomi*
Helsinki
Turku

----------


## Skurubisin

Minun listaan voin lisätä Bergenin Bybanen, museoraitiotielinjan lisäksi

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsinki, Tukholma, Riika, Praha, Budapest, Rooma ja Milano.

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne:

Matkustettu: Helsinki, Tukholma, Lidingö, Norrköping, Oslo, Berliini, Schöneiche, Woltersdorf, Bremen, Suttgart (sekä kevytmetro että nyttemmin kadonnut 1000 mm raitiotie), Wien, Bratislava, Tallinna, Geneve, Pariisi (T2), Milano, Rooma, Lissabon, Manchester, Bryssel

Havainnoitu: Riika, Pietari, Gdansk, Nürnberg, Brno, Wien (Badenin rata), Zürich (kaupunkiraitiotie ja Forchbahn), Bern, Antwerpen, Lontoo (Croydon), Rooma (Pantano), Firenze. Newcastlen järjestelmän luokittelisin metroksi, mutta toisaalta radalla on ajojohtovirroitus ja muutama tasoristeys, joten kyse ei ole metrosta kaikkein puhtaimmassa ja tyypillisimmässä mielessä.

----------


## GT8N

Lisäyksenä omaan listaan Tukholman nykyinen linja 7 (Spårväg City).

----------


## SD202

Lisätään myös omaan listaan Tukholman linja 7 (Spårväg City) sekä Saksan toiseksi laajin järjestelmä Berliinin jälkeen eli Leipzig.

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (maaliskuu 2011):

Belgia:
1. Antwerpen
2. Bryssel

Itävalta:
3. Graz
4. Innsbruck
5. Wien

Norja:
6. Oslo

Puola:
7. Gdansk

Ruotsi:
8. Tukholma

Saksa:
9. München

Suomi:
10. Helsinki

Sveitsi:
11. Geneve
12. Zürich

Venäjä:
13. Jekaterinburg
14. Kaliningrad
15. Tver

Viro:
16. Tallinna

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helsinki, Tukholma, Riika, Praha, Budapest, Rooma ja Milano.


Lisätäänpä Tallinna.

----------


## jodo

Helsinki, Tukholma ja San Francisco.

----------


## Piirka

Amsterdam, Augsburg, Basel, Berlin, Bonn, Budapest, Brüssel, Chemnitz, Göteborg, Hannover, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Köln,  Lisboa, München,  Nürnberg,  Oslo, Pietari, Potsdam, Praha, Rotterdam, Tallinna, Tukholma, Trondheim, Wien,  Zagreb, Zürich

Museot:
Chrich, Malmköping, Malmö, Skjoldenæsholm

Ja vielä erikoisuus:
Seaton

32

----------


## Resiina

Helsinki
Tallinna
Tukholma

----------


## aulis

Matkustettu:
Berliini, Boadilla del Monte/Pozuelo de Alarcon, Budapest, Helsinki, Madrid, Parla, Riika, Tallinna, Tukholma = 9

Nähty:
Moskova, Pariisi

Edessä vuonna 2011:
Pariisi, Pietari

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ehkäpä on syytä päivittää listaa.
> 
> *Ruotsi*
> Tukholma
> Göteborg
> Norrköping
> Lidingö
> 
> *Norja*
> ...


Jatketaan listaa:

*Ranska*

Lyon
Saint-Étienne

Suosittelen etenkin Lyonia. Siellä ovat raitiotiet heränneet uuteen kukoistukseen viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana. Linjoilla T1 ja T2 viedään kummallakin erikseen päivässä lähes 80 000 matkustajaa!

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Porto:

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:

Amsterdam, Antverpen, Augsburg, Basel, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Czestochova, Darmstadt, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdansk, Geneve, Gent, Gorzow, Grudziadz, Göötepori, Elblag, Haag, Hampuri, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel, Köln, Lausanne, Liepaja, Lille, Lontoo Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznan, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, Santa Cruz, Soller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Torun, Trondheim, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku, Ulm, Wien, Wien Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch Ferrymead, Kiiruna, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lisäys listaan toukokuu 2011: Budapest

----------


## moxu

Ykkösenä sellainen, josta moni saattaisi olla kateellinen. Vaikken itse tuosta mitään muistakaan. Eli Turku.
Sittemmin itse bongattuja: Helsinki, Tukholma (myös Lidingö), Oslo, Göteborg, Antwerpen, Tallinna, Riika, Gdansk, Varsova, Krakova

Raitiovaunussa on aina meininkiä ja tunnelmaa!

----------


## 339-DF

> Ykkösenä sellainen, josta moni saattaisi olla kateellinen. Vaikken itse tuosta mitään muistakaan. Eli Turku.


Minä ainakin olen kateellinen. Mutta toivotaan, että vielä pääsisi Turussakin raitsikalla ajelemaan joku päivä!

----------


## Waltsu

Turku, Helsinki, Amsterdam, Oslo.

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (heinäkuu 2011)

Matkustettu: Helsinki, Tukholma, Lidingö, Norrköping, Oslo, Berliini, Schöneiche, Woltersdorf, Bremen, Bochum-Gelsenkirchen (vain 1000 mm ja vain Gelsenkirchenissä), Essen (1000+1435 mm), Mülheim (1000+1435 mm), Duisburg, Stuttgart (sekä kevytmetro että silloinen 1000 mm raitiotie), Wien, Bratislava, Tallinna, Geneve, Pariisi (T2), Milano, Rooma, Lissabon, Manchester, Bryssel, Antwerpen, Gent, Amsterdam

Havainnoitu: Riika, Pietari, Gdansk, Nürnberg, Potsdam, Oberhausen, Düsseldorf, Brno, Wien (Badenin rata), Zürich (kaupunkiraitiotie ja Forchbahn), Bern, Lontoo (Croydon), Firenze, Haag, Utrecht. Samaten Rooman-Giardinettin rata (joka lienee muodollisesti rautatie) ja Newcastlen ja Rotterdamin metrot, joilla molemmilla (jälkimmäisellä toki vain osaksi) on ajojohtovirroitus ja muutama tasoristeys.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Täydennys: Wroclaw, Puola, kesäkuu 2011

----------


## Kaid

Päivitettyä listaa, uudet kursiivilla.

Matkustettu:

Helsinki
Tukholma (Djurgårdslinjen, Lidingöbanan, Tvärbanan, _Spårväg City_)
Rooma
Bremen
_Berliini
Norrköping
Bergen_

Havainnoitu:

Tallinna
Riika
Göteborg
Teneriffa (rakennusvaiheessa)
Krakova
Zagreb
Praha
Milano
Valencia
Napoli (hylätty rataosuus)
_Pietari_

----------


## brynkka

Helsinki, Göötepori, Leningrad/Pietari, Tukholma (Spårväg City, Tvär-, Nockeby- & Lidingöbanan), Oslo, Berliini, Praha, Budapest, Amsterdam, Wien, Brysseli, Hongkong, Tallinna, Riika, Kaliningrad, Lontoo (Croydon), Minsk, Bremen, Varsova, Kiova.

----------


## tlajunen

Lyhyt mutta kirjavahko lista päivitettynä:

Helsinki (otettu myös tyypit lyhyesti)
Sóller
Köln
*Berliini*

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Bergen Bybanen:

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:

Amsterdam, Antverpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Czestochova, Darmstadt, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdansk, Geneve, Gent, Gorzow, Grudziadz, Göötepori, Elblag, Haag, Hampuri, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel, Köln, Lausanne, Liepaja, Lille, Lontoo Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznan, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, Santa Cruz, Soller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Torun, Trondheim, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku, Ulm, Wien, Wien Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch Ferrymead, Kiiruna, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ehkäpä on syytä päivittää listaa.

*Ruotsi*
Tukholma
Göteborg
Norrköping
Lidingö

*Norja*
Oslo

*Viro*
Tallinna

*Tshekki * (päivitetty)
Brno 
Ostrava

*Saksa*
Karlsruhe
Düsseldorf
Köln
Dortmund
Bochum
Essen
München

*Itävalta*
Linz
Wien 

*Sveitsi*
Zürich
Basel
Genève
Bern
Lausanne (virallisesti kevytmetro)

*Alankomaat*
Amsterdam

*Latvia*
Riika

*Ranska*
Lyon 
Saint-Étienne

*Suomi*
Helsinki
 Turku

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (toukokuu 2012):

Belgia:
1. Antwerpen
2. Bryssel

Itävalta:
3. Graz
4. Innsbruck
5. Wien

Norja:
6. Oslo

Puola:
7. Gdansk

Ruotsi:
8. Tukholma

Saksa:
9. München

Suomi:
10. Helsinki

Sveitsi:
11. Geneve
12. Zürich

Venäjä:
13. Jekaterinburg
14. Kaliningrad
15. Perm
16. Tver

Viro:
17. Tallinna

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (heinäkuu 2012):

Belgia:
1. Antwerpen
2. Bryssel

Itävalta:
3. Graz
4. Innsbruck
5. Wien

Norja:
6. Oslo

Puola:
7. Gdansk

Ranska:
8. Lyon

Ruotsi:
9. Tukholma

Saksa:
10. Berliini
11. München

Suomi:
12. Helsinki

Sveitsi:
13. Geneve
14. Zürich

Venäjä:
15. Jekaterinburg
16. Kaliningrad
17. Perm
18. Tver

Viro:
19. Tallinna

----------


## thautal

Matkustettu:

- Helsinki (Suomi)
- Pietari (Venäjä)
- Sarajevo (Bosnia & Hertsegovina)
- Istanbul (Turkki)
- Antalya (Turkki)

Nähty, muttei käytetty:

- Tallinna, Viro
- Zagreb, Kroatia
- Jerusalem, Israel

----------


## bussifriikki

Helsinki
Oslo
Bergen
Zürich
Praha
Wien
Frankfurt am Main

varmaan muitakin, joita en nyt muista

----------


## GT8N

Päivitetään jälleen listaa.

Matkustettu:

_Pohjoismaat_

*Suomi*
Helsinki

*Ruotsi*
Tukholma (Nockebybanan, Lidingöbanan, Tvärbanan, (Djurgårdslinjen), Spårväg City)
Göteborg
Norrköping
Malmköping

*Norja*
Oslo

*Tanska*
Skjoldenæsholm

_Baltia_

*Viro*
Tallinna

_Keski-Eurooppa_

*Saksa*
Berliini
Bochum (Stadtbahn + tavallinen)
Bonn (Stadtbahn + tavallinen)
Dortmund (Stadtbahn + tavallinen)
Duisburg (Stadtbahn + tavallinen)
Düsseldorf (Stadtbahn + tavallinen)
Essen (Stadtbahn + tavallinen)
Freiburg im Breisgau
Gelsenkirchen
Heidelberg
Karlsruhe (rautatiellä + "tavallisesti")
Krefeld (Stadtbahn, (Bistrovaunulla Düsseldorfista))
Ludwigshafen
Mainz
Mannheim
Mühlheim an der Ruhr (Stadtbahn + tavallinen)
Oberrheinische Eisenbahngesellschaft (OEG)
Schöneiche
Strausberg
Rhein-Haardtbahn (RHB)
Woltersdorf

*Sveitsi*
Basel
Bern
Genève
Zürich

*Tsekki*
Praha

*Ranska*
Mulhouse

----------


## Aq-Zu

-Helsinki
-Tallinna
-Tukholma
-San Francisco [kaapelivaunut]
-San Francisco [uudemmat vaunut](eri raitiotie)
-Wien

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsinki - vanhanaikainen raitiotieBryssel - vanhanaikainen tunneliraitiotieStrasbourg - nykyaikainen raitiotiePariisi (T3) - nykyaikainen raitiotie


Täydennän:

Madrid (ML1) - nykyaikainen raitiotie, osittain tunnelissa

----------


## Automies

Päivitetty lista:

Alicante
Antwerpen
Barcelona
Berliini
Bremen
Bryssel
Budapest	
Düsseldorf
Gdansk
Helsinki
Jaroslavl
Moskova
Oslo
Pietari
Potsdam
Rostov-na-Donu
Tallinna
Terepovets
Tukholma
Varsova
Woltersdorf

----------


## Compact

> Päivitetty lista:
> Terepovets


Tuo on hyvä! Sinne kulki suora reittikonekin Helsinkistä joitakin vuosia sitten...

----------


## Jykke

_Lisätäänpä omakin lista:_

Bergen
Berliini
Duisburg 
Düsseldorf (Tavallinen + Stadtbahn
Essen (Tavallinen + Stadtbahn)
Geneve
Göteborg
Helsinki
Karlsruhe (Tavallinen + duo)
Krefeld
Nancy (vähän tulkinnallinen joo...)
Norrköping
Oslo
Pariisi
Riika
Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf
Strausberg
Tallinna
Tukholma (Kaikki neljä)
Woltersdorf
Zürich (Tavallinen + Forchbahn)

----------


## SD202

> Lisätään myös omaan listaan Tukholman linja 7 (Spårväg City) sekä Saksan toiseksi laajin järjestelmä Berliinin jälkeen eli Leipzig.


Yksi lisäys:
Halle (an der Saale)

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Gmunden (Strassenbahn "HKL" sekä Traunseebahn => Bombardier Flexity Outlook) sekä Linz:

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:

Amsterdam, Antverpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Czestochova, Darmstadt, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elblag, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdansk, Geneve, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzow, Grudziadz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel, Köln, Lausanne, Liepaja, Lille, Linz, Lontoo Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznan, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, Santa Cruz, Soller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Torun, Trondheim, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku, Ulm, Wien, Wien Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch Ferrymead, Kiiruna, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (lokakuu 2012):

Belgia:
1. Antwerpen
2. Bryssel

Itävalta:
3. Graz
4. Innsbruck
5. Wien

Norja:
6. Oslo
7. Trondheim

Puola:
8. Gdansk

Ranska:
9. Lyon

Ruotsi:
10. Tukholma

Saksa:
11. Berliini
12. München

Suomi:
13. Helsinki

Sveitsi:
14. Geneve
15. Zürich

Venäjä:
16. Jekaterinburg
17. Kaliningrad
18. Perm
19. Tver

Viro:
20. Tallinna

----------


## 339-DF

Saas nähdä mitä kaikkea tästä unohtuu, mutta yritetään päivitystä silti.

Pohjoismaat & Baltia
Helsinki
Tukholma
Göteborg
Norrköping
Tallinna
Riika

Muu Eurooppa
Frankfurt
Berliini
Düsseldorf
Dortmund
Köln
Stuttgart
Wien
Zürich
Amsterdam
Haag
Manchester
Straßburg
Barcelona
Madrid
Sevilla
Lissabon
Milano
Rooma
Istanbul

Afrikka
Tunis

Amerikka
Los Angeles
San Francisco
New Orleans
Toronto
Dallas
San Jose
San Diego
Rio de Janeiro

Aasia
Hongkong

Näemmä 35 kaupunkia. En kuolemaksenikaan muista, olenko matkustanut Brysselissä ja Münchenissä ratikalla, vaiko vaan metrolla.

----------


## jodo

Helsinki
Tukholma
Pietari
Tallinna
Moskova
San Francisco
Nürnberg
Rostock
Berliini
Woltersdorf
Potsdam

----------


## b10m55

Helsinki
Tukholma
Göteborg
Norrköping
Lontoo (vai kuuluuko Docklands Light Railway tähän kategoriaan?)
Wien
Amsterdam
Leningrad
Tallinna
Budapest
München
Berliini
Praha
Barcelona
Bonn
Köln

----------


## hezec

> Lontoo (vai kuuluuko Docklands Light Railway tähän kategoriaan?)


DLR on täysin eristetty ja enimmäkseen automaattinen järjestelmä, joten väittäisin että ei. Lontoossa vain Croydon Tramlink on selkeästi raitiotie. Määrittelykysymyksiähän nämä tietysti ovat.

----------


## JE

Johan sen nimikin sanoo, että Docklands Light Railway on "railway" eli rautatie. Koska kyseessä ei ole mikä tahansa rautatie, vaan yksinomaan kaupunkiliikenteeseen rakennettu ja täysin eristetty sellainen, nimitys "metro" on perusteltu, vaikka kalusto onkin selvästi pienempää kuin kaupungin varsinaisella metrolla, Helsingin metron massiivisesta mittakaavasta puhumattakaan.

Light rail -määritelmänkin piiriin DLR:n voi lukea, mutta "light rail" ei toisaalta minusta aina olekaan sama asia kuin "pikaraitiotie". Moni rata on toki näitä molempia. Kysymys on toki jälleen siitä, miten asioita määritellään ja tulkitaan. Epäilemättä täysin perustellusti voisi myös toisenlaisen analyysin esittää kuin tämän minkä minä tässä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ehkäpä on syytä päivittää listaa.
> 
> *Ruotsi*
> Tukholma
> Göteborg
> Norrköping
> Lidingö
> 
> *Norja*
> ...


Lisätäänpä tähän listaan vielä Duisburg (Saksa) siroine vaunuineen. Raideleveys on normaali 1435 mm, mutta tiukan ATU:n takia itse vaunut ovat nykyratikoiksi suhteellisen kapeita, mutta toisaalta sitäkin tunnelmallisempia.

Essenissä olin aiemmin mennyt vain 1000 mm:n perusraitiovaunulla, mutta tällä kerralla kokeilimme myös normaalille raideleveydelle rakennettua Statdbahnia. Essenin kaupunkiraideliikenneverkosto on kaiken kaikkiaan hyvin kirjava eri korkuisine laitureineen ja muine virityksineen. Siinä missä vaunut ovat iloisen keltaisia, niin tunneliasemat ovat sitten puolestaan käsittämättömän synkkiä hyvin tummine seinineen ja kattoineen.

----------


## Jykke

> Siinä missä vaunut ovat iloisen keltaisia, niin tunneliasemat ovat sitten puolestaan käsittämättömän synkkiä hyvin tummine seinineen ja kattoineen.


Poikkeuksen tekee mielestäni HBF:n asema, joka on varsin tunnelmallinen sinisessä valaistuksessaan.

----------


## Skurubisin

Minun päivitetty rivi näyttää seuraavalta:

Matkustanut:
Pohjoismaat:
Helsingfors (ajannut Töölöön hallin sisällä edestakasin jokunen kerta)
Stockholm, Lidingö-, Nokeby-, Tvärbanan, Djurgårdslinjen
Göteborg
Norrköping (ajannut vaunulla vähän matkaa kadulla)
Malmköping (museo-järjestelmä)
Oslo
Bergen, museumtrikk ja Bybanen
Trondheim
Skjoldenæsholm, museo-järjestelmä

Muu-Eurooppa
Tallinn
Aten
Basel ja Baselland
Freiburg
Mainz
Suttgart (S-bahn, Hammasrata ratikka, vanha metrinraide systeemi)
Ludwigshafen
Mannheim
Heidelberg
OEG
Rostock
Sankt Petersburg
Zürich, VBZ ja Glattalbahn
Milan
Turin
Rom
London, Croydon

Nähnyt kadulta:
Tver
Moskva
Frankfurt am Main

/Skurubisin

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (lkesäkuu 2013):

Alankomaat
1. Amsterdam

Belgia:
2. Antwerpen
3. Bryssel

Irlanti
4. Dublin

Italia
5. Torino

Itävalta:
6. Graz
7. Innsbruck
8. Wien

Norja:
9. Oslo
10. Trondheim

Puola:
11. Gdansk

Ranska:
12. Lyon

Ruotsi:
13. Tukholma

Saksa:
14. Berliini
15. München

Suomi:
16. Helsinki

Sveitsi:
17. Geneve
18. Zürich

Venäjä:
19. Jekaterinburg
20. Kaliningrad
21. Perm
22. Samara
23. Tver

Viro:
24. Tallinna

----------


## tlajunen

> Lyhyt mutta kirjavahko lista päivitettynä:
> 
> Helsinki (otettu myös tyypit lyhyesti)
> Sóller
> Köln
> Berliini


Uutena kaupunkina: Praha

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (heinäkuu 2013)

Matkustettu: Helsinki, Tukholma, Lidingö, Norrköping, Oslo, Berliini, Potsdam, Schöneiche, Woltersdorf, Bremen, Bochum-Gelsenkirchen (vain 1000 mm ja vain Gelsenkirchenissä), Essen (1000+1435 mm), Mülheim (1000+1435 mm), Duisburg, Stuttgart (sekä kevytmetro että silloinen 1000 mm raitiotie), Wien, Bratislava, Tallinna, Moskova, Geneve, Pariisi (T2), Milano, Rooma, Lissabon, Manchester, Bryssel, Antwerpen, Gent, Amsterdam, Istanbul

Havainnoitu: Riika, Pietari, Gdansk, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Düsseldorf, Brno, Wien (Badenin rata), Zürich (kaupunkiraitiotie ja Forchbahn), Bern, Lontoo (Croydon), Firenze, Haag, Utrecht. Samaten Rooman-Giardinettin rata (joka lienee muodollisesti rautatie) ja Newcastlen ja Rotterdamin metrot, joilla molemmilla (jälkimmäisellä toki vain osaksi) on ajojohtovirroitus ja muutama tasoristeys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä mun lista:
> - Helsinki
> - Tukholma
> - Göteborg
> - Oslo
> - Tallinna
> - Riika
> - Amsterdam
> - München
> ...


Lisäys:

Varsova

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helsinki, Tukholma, Riika, Praha, Budapest, Rooma ja Milano.


Lisäyksenä Berliini.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Helsinki
Tukholma
Norrköping (ainoastaan raitiovaunua korvaavalla bussilla)
Göteborg
Bergen
Berliini
Dresden
Leipzig
Dortmund
Essen
Köln
Bonn
Karlsruhe
Freiburg
Strasbourg
Stuttgart
Basel
Zürich
Geneve
Pariisi
Lontoo (Croydon Tramlink)
Hong Kong
Tallinna
San Francisco (Cabel car)

----------


## Tuomask

Balkanilla äskettäin retkeillessä tuli matkustettua niin monella itselle uudella raitiotiellä, että teinpä sitten oikein listauksen niistä, ja yritin samalla muistella vanhatkin.

2013
Belgrad, Serbia
Bukarest, Romania
Cluj-Napoca, Romania
Gdansk, Puola (havainnoitu)
Oradea, Romania
Riika, Latvia
Sarajevo, Bosnia-Herzegovina
Sofia, Bulgaria
Zagreb, Kroatia

Aiemmin
Berliini, Saksa
Budapest, Unkari
Bratislava, Slovakia
Helsinki, Suomi
Krakova, Puola
Liberec, Tsekki
Lissabon, Portugali
Lontoo, Iso-Britannia
Nürnberg, Saksa
Pietari, Venäjä
Praha, Tsekki
Tallinna, Viro
Tukholma, Ruotsi
Varsova, Puola
Wien, Itävalta

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Kajaani  :Smile: 

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:

Amsterdam, Antverpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Czestochova, Darmstadt, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elblag, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdansk, Geneve, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzow, Grudziadz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel, Köln, Lausanne, Liepaja, Lille, Linz, Lontoo Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznan, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, Santa Cruz, Soller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Torun, Trondheim, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku, Ulm, Wien, Wien Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch Ferrymead, Kiiruna, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## SD202

Päivitystä listaan - yksi norjalainen kaupunki tuli lisää, joten laitetaanpa pitkästä aikaa yhteenveto:
Barcelona, Berliini, Bilbao, Bochum(-Gelsenkirchen), Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Brysseli, Budapest, Dortmund, Dresden, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Essen, Frankfurt/Main, Frankfurt/Oder, Gent, Graz, Göteborg, Halle (Saale), Hannover, Helsinki, Karlsruhe, Krefeld, Köln, Leipzig, Liberec, Lille, Linz, Lissabon, Lyon, Montpellier, Mülheim(-Oberhausen), München, Nürnberg, Pariisi, Plzen, Porto, Potsdam, Praha, Riika, Rostock, Rotterdam, Sapporo, Schwerin, Schöneiche, St.Etienne, Strasbourg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Trondheim, Tukholma, Varsova, Wien, Woltersdorf, Zagreb, Zürich

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (lokakuu 2013):

Alankomaat
1. Amsterdam

Belgia:
2. Antwerpen
3. Bryssel

Irlanti
4. Dublin

Israel
5. Jerusalem

Italia
6. Torino

Itävalta:
7. Graz
8. Innsbruck
9. Wien

Norja:
10. Oslo
11. Trondheim

Puola:
12. Gdansk

Ranska:
13. Lyon

Ruotsi:
14. Tukholma

Saksa:
15. Berliini
16. München

Suomi:
17. Helsinki

Sveitsi:
18. Geneve
19. Zürich

Venäjä:
20. Jekaterinburg
21. Kaliningrad
22. Perm
23. Samara
24. Tver

Viro:
25. Tallinna

----------


## Automies

Päivitetty lista:

Alicante
Antwerpen
Barcelona
Belgrad
Berliini
Bremen
Bryssel
Budapest
Daugavpils
Düsseldorf
Gdansk
Helsinki
Izhevsk
Jaroslavl
Moskova
Nizhnij Novgorod
Oslo
Pietari
Potsdam
Rostov-na-Donu
Tallinna
Terepovets
Tukholma
Varsova
Woltersdorf

----------


## josetxo

Genève
Helsinki
Istanbul
Lyon
Riika
Tukholma

----------


## Compact

Muutama lisäys Ruhrin kulmakunnan "lomakaupunkeja": Dortmund, Krefeld ja Oberhausen.

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, Santa Cruz, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku, Ulm, Wien, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## Max

> Katowice


Oletko muuten varma, ettet tuolla tullut ajaneeksi naapurikaupunkien puolelle?  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Oletko muuten varma, ettet tuolla tullut ajaneeksi naapurikaupunkien puolelle?


Luulen etten ole käynyt muualla.

----------


## Compact

> -- Itse kukin voisi lisätä lakkautettujen järjestelmien kohdalle esimerkiksi asteriskin* ja erityishuomautuksen silloin kun järjestelmä on palautettu.


Korjattu yllämainitulla säännöllä:

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, Santa Cruz, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Wien, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsinki
> Sóller
> Köln
> Berliini
> Praha


Ja lisäksi: Santa Cruz / La Laguna (Teneriffa).

----------


## Compact

Lisätty San Francisco:

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Wien, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## Max

> Helsinki, Göteborg, Riika, Varsova, Krakova, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Czestochowa, Pietari, Moskova, Samara, Kazan, Hannover, Rooma, Toronto, Praha, Amsterdam ja Lviv.


Ja nyt lisätään listalle Berliini. Ajelin M6:lla keskustasta Landsberger Alleen S-bahn-asemalle. Vauhdikasta kyytiä oli ja komean kokoinen vaunu (7-osainen).

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (kesäkuu 2013):

Alankomaat
1. Amsterdam

Belgia:
2. Antwerpen
3. Bryssel

Irlanti
4. Dublin

Israel
5. Jerusalem

Italia
6. Torino

Itävalta:
7. Graz
8. Innsbruck
9. Wien

Norja:
10. Oslo
11. Trondheim

Puola:
12. Gdansk

Ranska:
13. Lyon

Ruotsi:
14. Tukholma

Saksa:
15. Berliini
16. Düsseldorf
17. München

Suomi:
18. Helsinki

Sveitsi:
19. Geneve
20. Zürich

Venäjä:
21. Jekaterinburg
22. Kaliningrad
23. Perm
24. Samara
25. Tver

Viro:
26. Tallinna

Yhdysvallat:
27. San Francisco

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (kesäkuu 2014)

Matkustettu: Helsinki, Tukholma, Lidingö, Norrköping, Oslo, Berliini, Potsdam, Schöneiche, Woltersdorf, Bremen, Bochum-Gelsenkirchen (vain 1000 mm ja vain Gelsenkirchenissä), Essen (1000+1435 mm), Mülheim (1000+1435 mm), Duisburg, Stuttgart (sekä kevytmetro että silloinen 1000 mm raitiotie), Wien, Bratislava, Poznan, Tallinna, Moskova, Geneve, Pariisi (T2), Milano, Rooma, Lissabon, Manchester, Bryssel, Antwerpen, Gent, Amsterdam, Istanbul, Melbourne, Sydney.

Havainnoitu: Riika, Pietari, Gdansk, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Düsseldorf, Köln, Brno, Wien (Badenin rata), Zürich (kaupunkiraitiotie ja Forchbahn), Bern, Lontoo (Croydon), Firenze, Napoli, Haag, Utrecht, Hongkong (kaupunkiraitiotie). Samaten Rooman-Giardinettin rata (joka lienee muodollisesti rautatie) ja Newcastlen ja Rotterdamin metrot, joilla molemmilla (jälkimmäisellä toki vain osaksi) on ajojohtovirroitus ja muutama tasoristeys. Museoratoja havainnoitu (muttei ajettu) lisäksi Sintra (Portugali), Auckland, Paekakariki ja Christchurch (kaikki kolme Uusi-Seelanti).

----------


## brynkka

> Helsinki, Göötepori, Leningrad/Pietari, Tukholma (Spårväg City, Tvär-, Nockeby- & Lidingöbanan), Oslo, Berliini, Praha, Budapest, Amsterdam, Wien, Brysseli, Hongkong, Tallinna, Riika, Kaliningrad, Lontoo (Croydon), Minsk, Bremen, Varsova, Kiova.


Sarajevo, Belgrad, Moskova, Rotterdam, Tashkent, Istanbul.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Berliini, Budapest, Helsinki, *Lontoo*, Milano, Praha, Riika, Rooma ja Tukholma

----------


## Tuomask

Belgrad, Serbia
Berliini, Saksa
Budapest, Unkari
Bukarest, Romania
Bratislava, Slovakia
Cluj-Napoca, Romania
*Frankfurt am Main, Saksa*
Gdansk, Puola (havainnoitu)
*Göteborg, Ruotsi*
*Heidelberg, Saksa*
Helsinki, Suomi
*Iași, Romania*
*Koice, Slovakia*
Krakova, Puola
Liberec, Tsekki
Lissabon, Portugali
Lontoo, Iso-Britannia
*Mannheim, Saksa*
Nürnberg, Saksa
Oradea, Romania
*Ostrava, Tekki*
Pietari, Venäjä
Praha, Tekki
Riika, Latvia
Sarajevo, Bosnia-Herzegovina
Sofia, Bulgaria
Tallinna, Viro
*Timișoara, Romania*
Tukholma, Ruotsi
Varsova, Puola
Wien, Itävalta
Zagreb, Kroatia

----------


## kivisuo

Amsterdam, Alankomaat
Baltimore MD, USA
Basel, Sveitsi
Bern, Sveitsi
Brno, Tekkoslovakia
Bryssel, Belgia
Budapest, Unkari
Düsseldorf, Saksa
Frankfurt am Main, Saksa
Genève, Sveitsi
Göteborg, Ruotsi
Haag, Alankomaat
Hannover, Saksa
Helsinki, Suomi
Innsbruck, Itävalta
Kassel, Saksa
Lissabon, Portugali
*Lontoo, Iso-Britannia*
München, Saksa
Norrköping, Ruotsi
Oslo, Norja
Praha, Tekkoslovakia
Rooma, Italia
Rotterdam, Alankomaat
Tallinna, Viro
Trondheim, Norja
Tukholma (ja Lidingö), Ruotsi
Wien, Itävalta
Zagreb, Jugoslavia

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
*East Haven CT, USA*
*East Windsor CT, USA*
Malmköping, Ruotsi
*Shelburne Falls MA, USA*

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (elokuu 2014)

Matkustettu: Helsinki, Tukholma, Lidingö, Norrköping, Oslo, Berliini, Potsdam, Schöneiche, Woltersdorf, Bremen, Bochum-Gelsenkirchen (vain 1000 mm mutta molemmissa kaupungeissa), Essen (1000+1435 mm), Mülheim (1000+1435 mm), Oberhausen, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Bonn, Stuttgart (sekä kevytmetro että silloinen 1000 mm raitiotie), Wien, Bratislava, Poznan, Tallinna, Moskova, Geneve, Pariisi (T2), Milano, Rooma, Lissabon, Manchester, Bryssel, Antwerpen, Gent, Amsterdam, Istanbul, Melbourne, Sydney.

Havainnoitu: Riika, Pietari, Gdansk, Nürnberg, Köln, Brno, Wien (Badenin rata), Zürich (kaupunkiraitiotie ja Forchbahn), Bern, Lontoo (Croydon), Firenze, Napoli, Haag, Utrecht, Hongkong (kaupunkiraitiotie). Samaten Rooman-Giardinettin rata (joka lienee muodollisesti rautatie) ja Newcastlen ja Rotterdamin metrot, joilla molemmilla (jälkimmäisellä toki vain osaksi) on ajojohtovirroitus ja muutama tasoristeys. Museoratoja havainnoitu, muttei ajettu, lisäksi Sintra (Portugali), Malmö (Ruotsi), Auckland, Paekakariki ja Christchurch (kaikki kolme viimeistä Uusi-Seelanti).

Myönnän nauttivani huomattavasta kilpailuedusta, seurauksena saksalaisesta asuinpaikasta.

----------


## tlajunen

Helsinki
Sóller
Köln
Berliini
Praha
Santa Cruz / La Laguna

Ja uutena:
Amsterdam

----------


## SD202

Päivitetäänpäs listaa ja lisätään sekä Hollannin että Iso-Britannian pääkaupungit kuin myös eräs ruotsalaiskaupunki Tukholmasta hieman lounaaseen:
Amsterdam, Barcelona, Berliini, Bilbao, Bochum(-Gelsenkirchen), Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Brysseli, Budapest, Dortmund, Dresden, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Essen, Frankfurt/Main, Frankfurt/Oder, Gent, Graz, Göteborg, Halle (Saale), Hannover, Helsinki, Karlsruhe, Krefeld, Köln, Leipzig, Liberec, Lille, Linz, Lissabon, Lontoo (Croydon), Lyon, Montpellier, Mülheim(-Oberhausen), München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Pariisi, Plzen, Porto, Potsdam, Praha, Riika, Rostock, Rotterdam, Sapporo, Schwerin, Schöneiche, St.Etienne, Strasbourg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Trondheim, Tukholma, Varsova, Wien, Woltersdorf, Zagreb, Zürich

----------


## PSi

Amsterdam, Basel, Berliini, Bremen, Budapest, Crich (National Tramway Museum), Douglas (Bay Horse Tramway, Manx Electric Railway, Snaefell Mountain Railway(?)), Dublin, Frankfurt, Geneve, Graz, Göteborg, Haag, Helsinki, Hong Kong, Innsbruck, Köln, Leningrad, Linz, Milano, München, Praha, Rooma, Sassi-Superga(?), Schwering, Tallinna, Torino, TriesteOpicina(?), Tukholma, Turku, Varsova, Wien, Wüppertal (riippurata)(?)

(?) = raitiotie?

pekka

----------


## 8.6

Helsinki (kaikki linjat) :Very Happy: 
München (lähes kaikki linjat) :Smile: 
Tallinna (kaikki linjat) :Very Happy: 
Tukholma (ei yhtään kokonaista linjaa) :Icon Frown:

----------


## kivisuo

Amsterdam, Alankomaat
Baltimore MD, USA
Basel, Sveitsi
Bern, Sveitsi
*Boston MA, USA*
Brno, Tekkoslovakia
Bryssel, Belgia
Budapest, Unkari
Düsseldorf, Saksa
Frankfurt am Main, Saksa
Genève, Sveitsi
Göteborg, Ruotsi
Haag, Alankomaat
Hannover, Saksa
Helsinki, Suomi
Innsbruck, Itävalta
Kassel, Saksa
Lissabon, Portugali
Lontoo, Iso-Britannia
München, Saksa
Norrköping, Ruotsi
Oslo, Norja
Praha, Tekkoslovakia
Rooma, Italia
Rotterdam, Alankomaat
Tallinna, Viro
Trondheim, Norja
Tukholma (ja Lidingö), Ruotsi
Wien, Itävalta
Zagreb, Jugoslavia

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
East Haven CT, USA
East Windsor CT, USA
Malmköping, Ruotsi
Shelburne Falls MA, USA

----------


## Max

Helsinki, Göteborg, Riika, Varsova, Krakova, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Czestochowa, Pietari, Moskova, Samara, Kazan, Hannover, Rooma, Toronto, Praha, Amsterdam, Lviv, Berliini, *Wien*.

----------


## tlajunen

Helsinki
Sóller
Köln
Berliini
Praha
Santa Cruz / La Laguna
Amsterdam

Ja uutena:
Bern

----------


## tuukkav

Helsinki, Suomi
Tukholma, Ruotsi
Amsterdam, Alankomaat
Nizza, Ranska

Listaan tulee itse asiassa jokunen kaupunki lisää tänä vuonna  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivitystä: Berliini, Budapest, *Göteborg*, Helsinki, Lontoo, Milano, *Oslo*, Praha, Riika, Rooma ja Tukholma

----------


## Pekkaeero

Tallinnassa tuli käytyä äskettäin. Meno-paluu Finlandialla ja pari yötä Viru-hotellissa. Koska ratikalla ajelu siellä oli vielä kokematta, ostin kolmen päivän Ühiskaartin ja korkkasin kaikki neljä ratikkalinjaa (ja jokusen bussilinjankin). CAF-ratikassa oli ilo istua kyydissä. Meno oli tasaista ja mukavaa, ja ratikkakin tyylikkään näköinen sisältä ja ulkoa. Tätä oli tarjolla linjalla 4. Kopli-Kadriorg reitillä (muistaakseni linja 2) vähän huolestutti, kun Tatra huojui oikealta vasemmalle. Pysyi silti pystyssä.

Minä ajattelin näin - itsekseni nimittäin - että milloinkahan Helsingin raitiovaunuihin saadaan samanlaiset kuulutukset kuin Tallinnassa: Pysäkki, jolle ollaan tulossa ja vielä sitä seuraavakin pysäkki.

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Alankomaat
Amsterdam
Den Haag
Rotterdam

Italia
Milano

Itävalta
Wien

Norja
Trondheim

Puola
Elblag
Torun
Varsova

Saksa
Berliini
Bremen
Chemnitz
Dresden
Frankfurt an der Oder
Halle
Leipzig
Potsdam

Suomi
Helsinki
Turku

Tsekki
Brno
Liberec
Olomouc
Praha

Unkari
Budapest
Szeged

----------


## Eero Kauppi

Suomi
Helsinki

Ruotsi
Tukholma
Göteborg

Norja
Oslo

Viro
Tallinna

Latvia
Riika

Venäjä 
Pietari

Puola
Varsova
Krakova

Saksa
Frankfurt

Hollanti
Amsterdam
Haag
Rotterdam

Iso-Britannia
Lontoo, Croydon

Ranska
Pariisi
Lyon
Clermont-Ferrand
Marseille
Montpellier

Italia
Napoli

Tsekki
Praha

Espanja
Barcelona

Turkki
Istanbul

Uzbekistan
Tashkent

Kazakstan
Almaty

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Sóller
3. Köln
4. Berliini
5. Praha
6. Santa Cruz / La Laguna
7. Amsterdam
8. Bern
*9. Lissabon*

----------


## Kuukkeli25

> Alankomaat
> Amsterdam
> Den Haag
> Rotterdam
> 
> Italia
> Milano
> 
> Itävalta
> ...




Ja muutama uusi kesän ja syksyn aikana:

Alankomaat
Amsterdam
Den Haag
Rotterdam

Italia
Milano

Itävalta
Wien

Norja
Trondheim

Puola
Elblag
*Gdansk*
Torun
Varsova

Saksa
Berliini
Bremen
Chemnitz
Dresden
*Erfurt*
Frankfurt an der Oder
Halle
*Jena*
Leipzig
Potsdam

Suomi
Helsinki
Turku

Tsekki
Brno
Liberec
Olomouc
Praha

Unkari
Budapest
Szeged

Viro
*Tallinna*

----------


## Kaffimaatti

Helsinki
Tallinna
Bremen
Berliini
Gdansk

----------


## Max

Helsinki, Göteborg, Riika, Varsova, Krakova, Gdańsk, Wrocław, Częstochowa, Pietari, Moskova, Samara, Kazan, Hannover, Rooma, Toronto, Praha, Amsterdam, Lviv, Berliini, Wien, *Oslo*.

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (huhtikuu 2017):

1. Amsterdam, Alankomaat
2. Antwerpen, Belgia
3. Berliini, Saksa
4. Bryssel, Belgia
5. Dublin, Irlanti
6. Düsseldorf, Saksa
7. Gdansk, Puola
8. Geneve, Sveitsi
9. Graz, Itävalta
10. Helsinki, Suomi
11. Innsbruck, Itävalta
*12. Istanbul, Turkki*
13. Jekaterinburg, Venäjä
14. Jerusalem, Israel
15. Kaliningrad, Venäjä
*16. Krakova, Puola*
17. Lyon, Ranska
18. Munchen, Saksa
*19. Nizza, Ranska*
20. Oslo, Norja
21. Perm, Venäjä
*22. Praha, Tsekki*
*23. Riika, Latvia*
24. Samara, Venäjä
25. San Francisco, Yhdysvallat
26. Tallinna, Viro
27. Torino, Italia
28. Trondheim, Norja
29. Tukholma, Ruotsi
30. Tver, Venäjä
*31. Varsova, Puola*
32. Wien, Itävalta
33. Zürich, Sveitsi

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> 
> Minä ajattelin näin - itsekseni nimittäin - että milloinkahan Helsingin raitiovaunuihin saadaan samanlaiset kuulutukset kuin Tallinnassa: Pysäkki, jolle ollaan tulossa ja vielä sitä seuraavakin pysäkki.


Sen lisäksi varmaan panit merkille, kuinka nerokas linjanäyttö on vaunun matkustajille. Sellainen pitää Helsinkiinkin saada !

----------


## tlajunen

Ja kymppi täyteen.

1. Helsinki
2. Sóller
3. Köln
4. Berliini
5. Praha
6. Santa Cruz / La Laguna
7. Amsterdam
8. Bern
9. Lissabon
*10. Wien*

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Jälleen muutama uusi paikkakunta, jotka lihavoitu:

Alankomaat
Amsterdam
Den Haag
Rotterdam

Italia
Milano
*Torino*

Itävalta
Wien

Norja
Trondheim

Puola
*Bytom**
*Chorzów**
Elblag
*Czestochowa*
Gdansk
*Katowice**
*Krakova*
Torun
Varsova
*Zabrze**
* samaa Ylä-Sleesian järjestelmää

Saksa
Berliini
Bremen
Chemnitz
Dresden
Erfurt
Frankfurt an der Oder
Halle
Jena
Leipzig
Potsdam

Suomi
Helsinki
Turku

Tsekki
Brno
Liberec
Olomouc
Praha

Ukraina
*Lviv*

Unkari
Budapest
Szeged

Viro
Tallinna

Täydennyksenä vielä:
Bytomissa kokeilin myös legendaarisen linjan 38, joka kyydittää huikeat 5 pysäkinväliä keskustasta pohjoiseen vaikuttavalla 1940-1950-luvun vaihteen kalustolla. Puupenkit matkustajille ja kuljettajalle ihan seisomapaikka, jykevät kahvat jarrulle ja virransyötölle. Suosittelen tätä retkeä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Helsinki
Tukholma
Norrköping (ainoastaan raitiovaunua korvaavalla bussilla)
Göteborg
Bergen
Berliini
Dresden
Leipzig
Dortmund
Essen
Köln
Bonn
Karlsruhe
Freiburg
Strasbourg
Stuttgart
Basel
Zürich
Geneve
Pariisi
Lontoo (Croydon Tramlink)
Hong Kong
Tallinna
San Francisco (Cabel car)

Lisätään listaan kaksi uutta kaupunkia:

*Munchen*
*Amsterdam*

----------


## Max

Helsinki, Göteborg, Riika, Varsova, Krakova, Gdańsk, Wrocław, Częstochowa, Pietari, Moskova, Samara, Kazan, Hannover, Rooma, Toronto, Praha, Amsterdam, Lviv, Berliini, Wien, Oslo, *Köln*

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Sóller
3. Köln
4. Berliini
5. Praha
6. Santa Cruz / La Laguna
7. Amsterdam
8. Bern
9. Lissabon
10. Wien
*11. Rooma*

----------


## ultrix

```
Kaupunki      vuosi jolloin matkustin ko. kaupungissa ensi kerran

Helsinki      1987
Hannover*)    2005
Tukholma      2006
Tallinna      2013
Norrköping    2016
Gdańsk/Danzig 2017
Riika         2017
Bremen        2017

(* Kävelin vaunuun sisään sen ollessa pysäkillä ja poistuin ennen kuin se ehti lähteä)
```

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Yksi uusi

Alankomaat
Amsterdam
Den Haag
Rotterdam

Italia
Milano
Torino

Itävalta
Wien

Norja
Trondheim

Puola
Bytom*
Chorzów*
Elblag
Czestochowa
Gdansk
Katowice*
Krakova
*Poznan*
Torun
Varsova
Zabrze*
* samaa Ylä-Sleesian järjestelmää

Saksa
Berliini
Bremen
Chemnitz
Dresden
Erfurt
Frankfurt an der Oder
Halle
Jena
Leipzig
Potsdam

Suomi
Helsinki
Turku

Tsekki
Brno
Liberec
Olomouc
Praha

Ukraina
Lviv

Unkari
Budapest
Szeged

Viro
Tallinna

----------


## markus1979

Ratikkkakaupungit, joiden järjestelmiä on tullut käytettyä:

1. Helsinki
2. Tallinna
3. Wien
4. Minsk
5. Sofia
6. Zagreb
7. Praha
8. Bruno
9. Berliini
10. Budapest
11. Dublin
12. Milano
13. Riga
14. Kaunas
15. Oslo
16. Varsova
17. Krakova
18. Lodz
19. Lissabon
20. Bucharest
21. Moskov
22. Pietari
23. Belgrad
24. Bratislava
25. Alicante
26. Madrid
27. Barcelona
28. Tukholma
29. Istanbul
30. Kiev
31. Lontoo

----------


## kivisuo

Amsterdam, Alankomaat
Baltimore MD, USA
Basel, Sveitsi
Bern, Sveitsi
Boston MA, USA
Brno, Tekkoslovakia
Bryssel, Belgia
Budapest, Unkari
Düsseldorf, Saksa
Frankfurt am Main, Saksa
Genève, Sveitsi
Göteborg, Ruotsi
Haag, Alankomaat
Hannover, Saksa
Helsinki, Suomi
Innsbruck, Itävalta
Kassel, Saksa
Lissabon, Portugali
Lontoo, Iso-Britannia
München, Saksa
Norrköping, Ruotsi
Oslo, Norja
Praha, Tekkoslovakia
Rooma, Italia
Rotterdam, Alankomaat
Tallinna, Viro
Trondheim, Norja
Tukholma (ja Lidingö), Ruotsi
*Washington DC, USA*
Wien, Itävalta
Zagreb, Jugoslavia

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
East Haven CT, USA
East Windsor CT, USA
Malmköping, Ruotsi
Shelburne Falls MA, USA

----------


## Piirka

> Amsterdam.. Lisboa... Seaton


Tour de Portugal tuotti uusia ratikkakokemuksia. Lissabonin linjalle 28E oli keskustan päättärillä järkyttävä jono, joten linjaksi vaihtui samalta päättäriltä lähtevä 12E. Parinkymmentä minsaa kestänyt rengasmatka Alfamassa oli hauska kokemus. Ratikkamuseolle kulkeva linja 15E oli sekin mielenkiintoinen. Modernit nivelvaunut porhalsivat kuuttakymppiä omalla kaistallaan, kun taas vanhemmalla kaksiakselisella vaunulla päästiin peräti 46 kilsan huippunopeuteen. Meno oli nopeudesta johtuen huojuvan keinuva. Ratikkamuseon lipunmyynnissä ilahduttiin, kun mainitsin Tampereelle rakennettavasta raitiovaunujärjestelmästä.

Uusi ratikkakaupunki löytyi toispuolelt jokkee Almadasta. Metro Transportes Sul do Tejo (MTS) on nimestään huolimatta pikaraitiotie. Siemensin Combino -vaunuista tuli mieleen kotoisat Variovaunut. Samanlaista räminää kuului sielläkin vaihteissa ja ristikoissa. Ratikkalipun hinta ei päätä huimaa, kertalippu 0,85  (ja lisäksi ensimmäisen lipun oston yhteydessä puolen euron maksu pahvisesta älykortista). Lissabonin seudun lippujärjestelmässä olisi vielä kehitettävää, koska niin MTS:llä, Fertaguksella (lähijunayhtiö, Tejojoen yli) että Lissabonin paikallisliikenteessä on Viva älykorttijärjestelmä. Samasta nimestä huolimatta jokaiseen järjestelmään piti hankkia oma älykortti.

Alfa Pendularilla päästiin kakkoskaupunki Portoon. Perillä hankittu Andante Tour 3 (kolmen vrk:n lippu) kustansi 15  (yksi vrk 7 ) ja kelpasi "metrossa" ja ainakin kaupungin "sinisissä busseissa". Metrossa eli pikaratikoissa kuulutukset tulivat sekä portugaliksi, että lontooksi. (Kaupungin sinisissä busseissa vain ensiksi mainitulla kielellä). Bussit kulkivat miten sattuivat, kun taas pikaratikat kulkivat ajallaan. Matkavinkki: pikaratikalla Matosinhosiin, josta paluu bussilinjalla 500 takaisin Portoon. Bussi kulkee pitkän matkaa Atlantin rannikkoa pitkin ja loppumatkan Dourojoen vartta pitkin. Parhaat näkymät saa kerrosbussin yläkerran etupenkeiltä! Ja siltä linjalta voi myös vaihtaa ykkösen museoratikkalinjaan. Andante-kortti (pl. jonkinlainen kuukausilippu) ei museoratikoissa kelpaa. Kertalippu 3  (ei kelpaa vaihtolippuna) tai kahden päivän lippu 10 . Yllätyin melkoisesti museoratikan matkustamon melutasosta. Moottoreista ja etenkin ilmakompressorista lähti melkoisesti ääntä. Pitää muistaa ottaa seuraavalla kerralla korvatulpat mukaan. Museoratikkalipulla saa 30 % alennusta ratikkamuseon melko suolaisen hintaisesta pääsylipusta (8  → 5,60 ). Toinen mielenkiintoinen kohde on pikaratikkalinja B:n (ja Bx:n) päätepysäkki Póvoa do Varzim. Expressolinjallakin (Bx) matka kestää melkein tunnin ja siinä pääsee ihailemaan pohjoisportugalilaista maaseutuakin. Huippunopeus oli eräässä kohdassa hieman yli 90 km/h. Pysäkkien kohdalla (joilla ei pysähdytty) matkanopeus laski 30-40 km:iin tunnissa.

Summa 35 järjestelmää. Tai jos Lissabonin ratikkamuseon oma museoratikka lasketaan itsenäiseksi systeemiksi, niin 36. Ratikkamuseossa ei näyttelyhallien välillä saa kuljeskella omin jaloin, koska alue on myös ratikkavarikko. Niinpä päästiin yksityiskuljetuksella hienossa kangasverhoillussa vanhan ajan vaunussa, jossa oli verhot ikkunoissa. Kuljettajasetäkin oli hauska tapaus, koska osasi suunnilleen yksi-kaksi-kolme sanaa lontoonkieltä. Kova selitys portugaliksi käsiään vispaten päättyen sanaan "finish" kolmannen näyttelyhallin ovella.

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Muutama uusi

Alankomaat
Amsterdam
Den Haag
Rotterdam

Italia
Milano
Torino

Itävalta
Wien

Latvia
*Riika*

Norja
Trondheim

Puola
Bytom*
Chorzów*
Elblag
Czestochowa
Gdansk
Katowice*
Krakova
Poznan
Torun
Varsova
Zabrze*
* samaa Ylä-Sleesian järjestelmää

Saksa
Berliini
Bremen
Chemnitz
Dresden
Erfurt
Frankfurt an der Oder
Halle
*Heidelberg**
Jena
Leipzig
*Ludwigshafen**
*Mannheim**
Potsdam
* samaa Rhein-Neckar-järjestelmää

Suomi
Helsinki
Turku

Tsekki
Brno
Liberec
Olomouc
Praha

Ukraina
Lviv

Unkari
Budapest
Szeged

Viro
Tallinna

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Lodz ja Varsova:

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Lodz, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Wien, Varsova, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## 8.6

Helsinki
Tallinna
München
Tukholma
Kajaani (Otanmäen tehdasradalla)
Riika

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Sóller
3. Köln
4. Berliini
5. Praha
6. Santa Cruz / La Laguna
7. Amsterdam
8. Bern
9. Lissabon
10. Wien
11. Rooma
*12. Mulhouse*

Tuli kuljettua sekä "puhtaalla" raitiovaunulla että Tram-Trainilla, joskaan jälkimmäisellä en matkannut rautateille asti.

----------


## tlajunen

*13. Lontoo* (Tramlink)

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Norrköping (ainoastaan raitiovaunua korvaavalla bussilla)
> Göteborg
> Bergen
> Berliini
> Dresden
> Leipzig
> Dortmund
> ...


Lisätään listaan:
*Praha*

----------


## bussiauto

Helsinki 
Tallinna 
Tukholma
Berliini
Praha

----------


## Max

> 14. Kaunas


Hmm... Wikipedian mukaan Kaunasin höyryraitiotie on lakkautettu 1936.

----------


## lauriv

Helsinki
Tallinna
Praha

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (marraskuu 2018)

Matkustettu: Helsinki, Tukholma, Lidingö, Norrköping, Oslo, Berliini, Potsdam, Schöneiche, Woltersdorf, Leipzig, Bremen, Braunschweig, Hannover, Dortmund, Bochum ja Gelsenkirchen (1000+1435 mm), Essen ja Mülheim (1000+1435 mm), Oberhausen, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Krefeld, Köln, Bonn, Kassel, Frankfurt am Main, Mainz, Darmstadt, Mannheim ja Heidelberg, Karlsruhe, Freiburg, Stuttgart (kevytmetro, hammasrata ja entinen 1000 mm raitiotie), Nürnberg, München, Innsbruck, Wien (Wiener Linien ja Badenin rata), Budapest, Bratislava, Praha, Poznan, Szczecin, Tallinna, Moskova, Geneve, Pariisi (T2), Trieste, Milano, Rooma, Lissabon, Manchester, Sheffield, Bryssel, Antwerpen, Gent, Charleroi, Amsterdam, Istanbul, Melbourne, Sydney.

Havainnoitu: Riika, Pietari, Gdansk, Brandenburg, Dresden, Brno, Zürich (kaupunkiraitiotie ja Forchbahn), Bern, Lontoo (Croydon), Firenze, Napoli, Haag, Utrecht, Hongkong (kaupunkiraitiotie). Samaten Rooman-Giardinettin rata (joka lienee muodollisesti rautatie) ja Newcastlen ja Rotterdamin metrot, joilla molemmilla (jälkimmäisellä toki vain osaksi) on ajojohtovirroitus ja muutama tasoristeys. Museoratoja havainnoitu (muttei ajettu) lisäksi Sintra (Portugali), Auckland, Paekakariki ja Christchurch (kaikki kolme Uusi-Seelanti).

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Muutama uusi

Alankomaat
Amsterdam
Den Haag
Rotterdam
*Schiedam* (samaa järjestelmää kuin Rotterdam)

Italia
Milano
Torino

Itävalta
Wien

Latvia
Riika

Norja
Trondheim

Puola
Bytom*
Chorzów*
Elblag
Czestochowa
Gdansk
Katowice*
Krakova
Poznan
Torun
Varsova
Zabrze*
* samaa Ylä-Sleesian järjestelmää

Saksa
Berliini
Bremen
Chemnitz
*Dortmund (Stadtbahn)*
Dresden
Erfurt
Frankfurt an der Oder
Halle
Heidelberg*
Jena
Leipzig
Ludwigshafen*
Mannheim*
Potsdam
*Stuttgart (Stadtbahn)*
* samaa Rhein-Neckar-järjestelmää

Slovakia
*Bratislava*

Suomi
Helsinki
Turku

Tsekki
Brno
Liberec
Olomouc
Praha

Ukraina
Lviv

Unkari
Budapest
Szeged

Viro
Tallinna

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (marraskuu 2018):

1. Amsterdam, Alankomaat
2. Antwerpen, Belgia
3. Berliini, Saksa
4. Bryssel, Belgia
5. Dublin, Irlanti
6. Düsseldorf, Saksa
7. Gdansk, Puola
8. Geneve, Sveitsi
9. Graz, Itävalta
10. Helsinki, Suomi
11. Innsbruck, Itävalta
12. Istanbul, Turkki
13. Jekaterinburg, Venäjä
14. Jerusalem, Israel
15. Kaliningrad, Venäjä
16. Krakova, Puola
*17. Liepaja, Latvia*
18. Lyon, Ranska
19. Munchen, Saksa
20. Nizza, Ranska
21. Oslo, Norja
22. Perm, Venäjä
23. Praha, Tsekki
24. Riika, Latvia
25. Samara, Venäjä
26. San Francisco, Yhdysvallat
27. Tallinna, Viro
28. Torino, Italia
29. Trondheim, Norja
30. Tukholma, Ruotsi
31. Tver, Venäjä
32. Varsova, Puola
33. Wien, Itävalta
34. Zürich, Sveitsi

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Dresden.

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Wien, Varsova, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Yksi uusi: Plzen

Alankomaat
Amsterdam
Den Haag
Rotterdam
Schiedam (samaa järjestelmää kuin Rotterdam)

Italia
Milano
Torino

Itävalta
Wien

Latvia
Riika

Norja
Trondheim

Puola
Bytom*
Chorzów*
Elblag
Czestochowa
Gdansk
Katowice*
Krakova
Poznan
Torun
Varsova
Zabrze*
* samaa Ylä-Sleesian järjestelmää

Saksa
Berliini
Bremen
Chemnitz
Dortmund (Stadtbahn)
Dresden
Erfurt
Frankfurt an der Oder
Halle
Heidelberg*
Jena
Leipzig
Ludwigshafen*
Mannheim*
Potsdam
Stuttgart (Stadtbahn)
* samaa Rhein-Neckar-järjestelmää

Slovakia
Bratislava

Suomi
Helsinki
Turku

Tsekki
Brno
Liberec
Olomouc
*Plzen*
Praha

Ukraina
Lviv

Unkari
Budapest
Szeged

Viro
Tallinna

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Neuchâtel.

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Neuchâtel, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Wien, Varsova, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Sóller
3. Köln
4. Berliini
5. Praha
6. Santa Cruz / La Laguna
7. Amsterdam
8. Bern
9. Lissabon
10. Wien
11. Rooma
12. Mulhouse
13. Lontoo
*14. München*

----------


## ultrix

Aikajärjestyksessä:


HelsinkiHannover*)Tukholma (kaikki raitiotiet)TallinnaNorrköpingGdańsk/DanzigRiikaBremenTampere**)GöteborgMilanoNürnberg

(* hypännyt pysäkillä kyytiin ja samalla pysäkillä pois, eli teknisesti ottaen ollut vain vaunun kyydissä matkustamatta metriäkään)
(** resiinalla Insinöörinkatua pitkin n. 100 m)

----------


## bussiauto

Helsinki
Tallinna
Riika
Tukholma
Lontoo
Berliini
Praha
Teneriffa
Dubai

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Frankfurt (Oder).

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Frankfurt (Oder), Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Neuchâtel, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Wien, Varsova, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Lisätty Frankfurt (Oder).
> 
> Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
> Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Frankfurt (Oder), Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Neuchâtel, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Wien, Varsova, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.
> 
> Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
> Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.



Mahtava lista. Hyvää työtä.

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (heinäkuu 2019)

Matkustettu: Helsinki, Tukholma, Lidingö, Norrköping, Oslo, Berliini, Potsdam, Schöneiche, Woltersdorf, Leipzig, Bremen, Braunschweig, Hannover, Dortmund, Bochum ja Gelsenkirchen (1000+1435 mm), Essen ja Mülheim (1000+1435 mm), Oberhausen, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Krefeld, Köln, Bonn, Kassel, Frankfurt am Main, Mainz, Darmstadt, Mannheim ja Heidelberg, Karlsruhe, Freiburg, Stuttgart (kevytmetro, hammasrata ja entinen 1000 mm raitiotie), Nürnberg, München, Innsbruck, Wien (Wiener Linien ja Badenin rata), Budapest, Bratislava, Praha, Poznan, Szczecin, Tallinna, Moskova, Geneve, Basel, Bern, Zürich (kaupunkiraitiotie), Pariisi (T2), Trieste, Milano, Rooma, Lissabon, Manchester, Sheffield, Bryssel, Antwerpen, Gent, Charleroi, Amsterdam, Istanbul, Melbourne, Sydney.

Havainnoitu: Riika, Pietari, Gdansk, Brandenburg, Dresden, Erfurt, Brno, Zürich (Forchbahn), Lontoo (Croydon), Firenze, Napoli, Haag, Utrecht, Hongkong (kaupunkiraitiotie). Samaten Rooman-Giardinettin rata (joka lienee muodollisesti rautatie) ja Newcastlen ja Rotterdamin metrot, joilla molemmilla (jälkimmäisellä toki vain osaksi) on ajojohtovirroitus ja muutama tasoristeys. Museoratoja havainnoitu (muttei ajettu) lisäksi Sintra (Portugali), Auckland, Paekakariki ja Christchurch (kaikki kolme Uusi-Seelanti).

----------


## kivisuo

Amsterdam, Alankomaat
Baltimore MD, USA
Basel, Sveitsi
Bern, Sveitsi
Boston MA, USA
Brno, Tekkoslovakia
Bryssel, Belgia
Budapest, Unkari
*Dublin, Irlanti*
Düsseldorf, Saksa
Frankfurt am Main, Saksa
Genève, Sveitsi
Göteborg, Ruotsi
Haag, Alankomaat
Hannover, Saksa
Helsinki, Suomi
Innsbruck, Itävalta
Kassel, Saksa
Lissabon, Portugali
Lontoo, Iso-Britannia
München, Saksa
Norrköping, Ruotsi
Oslo, Norja
Praha, Tekkoslovakia
Rooma, Italia
Rotterdam, Alankomaat
Tallinna, Viro
Trondheim, Norja
Tukholma (ja Lidingö), Ruotsi
Washington DC, USA
Wien, Itävalta
Zagreb, Jugoslavia

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
East Haven CT, USA
East Windsor CT, USA
Malmköping, Ruotsi
Shelburne Falls MA, USA

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Graz.

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Graz, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Varsova, Wien, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro. 

* = sittemmin lakkautettu raitiotie.

----------


## Compact

Lisätty Krakova.

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Graz, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krakova, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Varsova, Wien, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro. 

* = sittemmin lakkautettu raitiotie.

----------


## 8.6

Helsinki
Tallinna
München
Tukholma
Kajaani (Otanmäen tehdasradalla)
Riika 
*Oslo*
*Väinänlinna*

----------


## kuukanko

MinskBrysselTallinnaHelsinkiPariisiBerliiniMünchenSchöneiche bei BerlinWoltersdorfAteenaBudapestMilanoRoomaRiikaOsloGdanskKatowiceOlsztynVarsovaLissabonBukarestBratislavaBilbaoMadridGöteborgTukholmaBaselBernGeneveZürichAmsterdamPrahaEdinburghSamarkandHong KongTokioRio de JaneiroSan Francisco, CANew Orleans, LASt. Louis, MOPortland, ORMemphis, TNSeattle, WAMelbourneSydney

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä mun lista:
> - Helsinki
> - Tukholma
> - Göteborg
> - Oslo
> - Tallinna
> - Riika
> - Amsterdam
> - München
> ...


Lisäys: 
*- Krakova*

----------


## Compact

Lisätty: Alacant ja Murcia.

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Alacant, Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Graz, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krakova, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, Murcia, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Varsova, Wien, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro. 

* = sittemmin lakkautettu raitiotie.

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (maalisskuu 2020):

1. Amsterdam, Alankomaat
2. Antwerpen, Belgia
*3. Basel, Sveitsi*
4. Berliini, Saksa
5. Bryssel, Belgia
*6. Dresden, Saksa*
7. Dublin, Irlanti
8. Düsseldorf, Saksa
9. Gdansk, Puola
10. Geneve, Sveitsi
11. Graz, Itävalta
12. Helsinki, Suomi
13. Innsbruck, Itävalta
14. Istanbul, Turkki
15. Jekaterinburg, Venäjä
16. Jerusalem, Israel
17. Kaliningrad, Venäjä
18. Krakova, Puola
19. Liepaja, Latvia
20. Lyon, Ranska
21. Munchen, Saksa
22. Nizza, Ranska
23. Oslo, Norja
24. Perm, Venäjä
25. Praha, Tsekki
26. Riika, Latvia
27. Samara, Venäjä
28. San Francisco, Yhdysvallat
29. Tallinna, Viro
30. Torino, Italia
*31. Toulouse, Ranska*
32. Trondheim, Norja
33. Tukholma, Ruotsi
34. Tver, Venäjä
35. Varsova, Puola
36. Wien, Itävalta
37. Zürich, Sveitsi

----------


## Compact

Lisätty: Tampere.

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Alacant, Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven*, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a. M., Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Graz, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krakova, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, Murcia, München, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Tampere, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Varsova, Wien, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

* = sittemmin lakkautettu raitiotie.

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Sóller
3. Köln
4. Berliini
5. Praha
6. Santa Cruz / La Laguna
7. Amsterdam
8. Bern
9. Lissabon
10. Wien
11. Rooma
12. Mulhouse
13. Lontoo
14. München
*15. Tampere!*

----------


## kivisuo

Amsterdam, Alankomaat
Baltimore MD, USA
Basel, Sveitsi
Bern, Sveitsi
Boston MA, USA
Brno, Tekkoslovakia
Bryssel, Belgia
Budapest, Unkari
Dublin, Irlanti
Düsseldorf, Saksa
Frankfurt am Main, Saksa
Genève, Sveitsi
Göteborg, Ruotsi
Haag, Alankomaat
Hannover, Saksa
Helsinki, Suomi
Innsbruck, Itävalta
Kassel, Saksa
Lissabon, Portugali
Lontoo, Iso-Britannia
München, Saksa
Norrköping, Ruotsi
Oslo, Norja
Praha, Tekkoslovakia
Rooma, Italia
Rotterdam, Alankomaat
Tallinna, Viro
*Tampere, Suomi*
Trondheim, Norja
Tukholma (ja Lidingö), Ruotsi
Washington DC, USA
Wien, Itävalta
Zagreb, Jugoslavia

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
East Haven CT, USA
East Windsor CT, USA
Malmköping, Ruotsi
Shelburne Falls MA, USA

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Sóller
3. Köln
4. Berliini
5. Praha
6. Santa Cruz / La Laguna
7. Amsterdam
8. Bern
9. Lissabon
10. Wien
11. Rooma
12. Mulhouse
13. Lontoo
14. München
15. Tampere
*16. Milano*

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> - Helsinki
> - Tukholma
> - Göteborg
> - Oslo
> - Tallinna
> - Riika
> - Amsterdam
> - Stuttgart
> - Köln
> ...


Lisäys: 
*- Tampere*

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Sóller
3. Köln
4. Berliini
5. Praha
6. Santa Cruz / La Laguna
7. Amsterdam
8. Bern
9. Lissabon
10. Wien
11. Rooma
12. Mulhouse
13. Lontoo
14. München
15. Tampere
16. Milano
*17. Tallinna*

Kumman kauan kesti tämän saaminen listalle...

----------


## Compact

Lisätty: Brandenburg a.d.H.

Aakkosjärjestyksessä:
Alacant, Amsterdam, Antwerpen, Augsburg, Basel, Bergen, Berliini, Bern, Bielefeld, Blackpool, Bonn, Brandenburg a.d.H., Bratislava, Braunschweig, Bremen, Bremerhaven*, Brysseli, Budapest, Bydgoszcz, Charleroi, Częstochowa, Darmstadt, Dresden, Dortmund, Douglas, Dublin, Düsseldorf, Elbląg, Firenze, Frankfurt a.M., Frankfurt (Oder), Gdańsk, Genève, Gent, Gmunden, Gorzów, Graz, Grudziądz, Göötepori, Haag, Hampuri*, Hannover, Heidelberg, Helsinki, Innsbruck, Kajaani, Kaliningrad, Kassel, Katowice, Kiel*, Krakova, Krefeld, Köln, Lausanne, Liepāja, Lille, Linz, Łódź, Lontoo-Croydon, Lissabon, Ludwigshafen, Mainz, Manchester, Mannheim, Milano, Moskova, Most, Murcia, München, Neuchâtel, Norrköping, Nürnberg, Oberhausen, Oostende, Oslo, Olomouc, Ostrava, Pariisi, Pietari/Leningrad, Porto, Potsdam, Poznań, Praha, Riika, Rooma, Rostock, Rotterdam, San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Sóller, Strausberg, Stuttgart, Tallinna, Tampere, Toruń, Trondheim, Tukholma*, Tukholma, Tunis, Turku*, Ulm, Varsova, Wien, Wien-Baden, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Väinänlinna ja Zürich.

Erillisiä museoraitiotiepaikkakuntia:
Auckland, Barcelona, Bergen, Chamby, Christchurch, Christchurch-Ferrymead, Kiiruna*, Lima, Malmköping, Malmö, Manchester-Heaton Park, Skjoldenæsholm, Sintra, Tukholma, Wellington ja Vinterbro.

* = sittemmin lakkautettu raitiotie.

----------

